# Schlecht gemacht - Item-Look in WAR



## Technocrat (3. Oktober 2008)

Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.

Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fain81 (3. Oktober 2008)

Also das ist ja mal schlicht weg gelogen, sie ähneln sich zwar aber man macht schon deutliche Unterschiede fest und da du die Gegenstände Primär und Sekundär färben kannst, kannste auch rumlaufen wie nen Clown wenn du dich von anderen unterscheiden willst.


----------



## Bullung (3. Oktober 2008)

Kommt halt drauf an was du findest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derigon (3. Oktober 2008)

Es ist nunmal so, dass in einer realistischeren Welt nicht jede Rüstung anders aussieht.

Rüstungen und Roben müssen auch schonmal als Status-Symbol oder als Bekennung zu einer Gesinnung/Gott herhalten. 

In der heutigen Kirche sind ja Roben u.ä. auch relativ fest gelegt


----------



## Ogil (3. Oktober 2008)

Boah ja - voll fies! Wenn ich mich schon mit Epixxen behaenge will ich auch blinken wie 'ne Bordelltuer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das mit der Zeit auch noch weitere Skins für die Waffen kommen werden.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.



Sei doch froh das den meisten WAR Spaß macht und es stabil läuft.


----------



## Junkman (3. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Boah ja - voll fies! Wenn ich mich schon mit Epixxen behaenge will ich auch blinken wie 'ne Bordelltuer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ey sry für OT aber darf ich das als Zitat in meine Signatur machen?

MADE MY DAY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (3. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



Man merkt du kommst von WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das mit dem Equip stimmt einmal überhaupt nicht!
Ich habe noch keinen Schamanen gesehen der genau ausgeschaut hat wie ich!
Du vergisst das das im Gegensatz zu WoW eher realistisch wirken soll, und da können deine Waffen und Rüstungen nicht rosa oder atomfarbenmäßig oder neongrün strahlen, leuchten, blitzen oder scheinen!


----------



## Technocrat (3. Oktober 2008)

Fain81 schrieb:


> Also das ist ja mal schlicht weg gelogen



Mich einen Lügner zu nennen ist schon ein ziemlich starkes Stück; und ich habe Screenshots von meinem Sigmar-Priester und der sieht in jedem Detail bis auf die Farbe and allen Teilen gleich aus. Da die Screenshots aus dem Login-Screen sind (die große Figur rechts) kann man sogar feststellen, das der Spruch in der Brustplatte immer gleich ist. (Ye shalt shuffer not a heretic to live, "Du sollst es nicht dulden/ertragen das ein Ketzer lebt"). Auch Hämmer, egal ob mit 5 oder 35 dps sind selbst in den Verzierungsdetails exakt gleich.


----------



## Tic0 (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich finde den Itemlook schon recht gut.

Vorallem musst du unterscheiden, worum es dir geht, um den Itemlook oder um die
Charakterindividualisierung. Denn später hast du auch noch die möglichkeit dir a.)
die Rüstung zu Färben (auch ein schlichter Farbunterschied kann einen von anderen abheben)
oder b.) dir Trophäen an die Rüstung zu befestigen.

Die Rüstungssets sehen meiner Meinung nach nämlich wirklich richtig gut aus.
Die Zeloten Rüstung z.b - also die Itemsskins gefallen mir persönlich.

Vielfalt hin oder her, ich brauche keine 1000 verschiedenen Items, die alle ausschauen
wie ein Putzlappen - dann lieber anständige Rüstung, die nach etwas aussieht.


----------



## Thersus (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ich finds auch etwas blöde das ich mir ne neue Rüstung anziehe die genauso aussieht wie meine alte, etwas mehr abwechslung wäre schon schön. Aber wie hier bereits erwähnt, gibt es ja noch die möglichkeit sie einzufärben. Wobei ich allerdings von den auszuwählenden Farben ziemlich enttäuscht bin. (Also, das was man beim Händler so kriegt) Rosa, Gold, Silber, ein paar grüntöne, aber noch nicht mal irgendwie rot oder blau oder sonstwas...


----------



## Lemonskunk (3. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...




is klar ne ....vllt. solltest mal deinen Monitor anschalten.


----------



## Philipp23 (3. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



Warte ich suche dir gleich mal die Nummer von Sterni raus ! Ruf ihn an und beschwer dich bei ihm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Finster (3. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Boah ja - voll fies! Wenn ich mich schon mit Epixxen behaenge will ich auch blinken wie 'ne Bordelltuer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



manchmal reicht rofl einfach nicht aus, ich bepiß' mich hier vor Lachen - Hrf, hrf, hrf !!!!!!!!!!!!

Nee, echt mal jetzt, es ist tatsächlich so, daß die Klassen "ihren" Look beibehalten. Ein Hexenjäger sieht immer wie ein Hexenjäger aus, Modell IST im Großen und Ganzen meistens dasselbe, aber die Texturen unterscheiden sich ziemlich stark.
Hey, das mit den identischen Modellen ist voll okay, spart Speicher und ist einzusehen, vor hundert Jahren waren die modischen Innovationen, das Knopfloch im Rockaufschlag horizontal, vertikal oder diagonal zu setzen. Bei Rüssis bestimmt der Zweck die Form und die Texturen sorgen für reichlich Abwechslung, zusätzlich zum einfärben. Schau mal Guildwars, da hat man auch pro Klasse am Anfang nur 3 Looks gehabt.

Es gibt einige abweichende Modelle, die muß man halt nur finden, das gros sieht geometrisch gleich aus, kommt halt drauf an, was man draus macht.
Seit lvl 8 hab ich jedenfalls keinen Hexenjäger mehr gesehen, der ähnlich meinem aussah.


----------



## Ebon (3. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



No,

von 1-9 vielleicht oder von 10-19 halt ein Tier Gebiet, oder man holt sich ein paar extra Belohungen für PQ's, hat da schon einige die sich von der masse abheben.

Also alle Items sehen nicht gleich aus. Vorallem im bereich 1-20 bekommt man da einige von.


----------



## Flixl (3. Oktober 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Kakerlakchen (3. Oktober 2008)

also.. ich hab auch ziemlich viele ähnlichkeiten meiner schwarzork rüstungen bemerkt, aber  nicht von 1 bis 20, sondern hat sich das design so alle 10 lvl n bisschen geändert... nu hab ich endlich son coolen helm mit gezacktem unterkiefer, und nimmer nur zwei doofe hörner aufm kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arakhir (3. Oktober 2008)

Bedenke das du in WAR Trophäen einsetzen kannst. Damit bekommt man doch etwas mehr Individualisierung serviert als in anderen Spielen. 

@ Thersus:
Ich weiss es zwar nicht, aber ich schätze mal das andere Farbtöne von Pharmaziekundigen (oder wie heisst das?) hergestellt werden müssen.


----------



## Immondys (3. Oktober 2008)

An den ersteller - Fehlt dir der optische Schwanzvergleich wie in WoW? Da Aussehen der Rüstungen verbessert sich bis 20 durchaus und so wie es ist finde ich das gut. Muss ja nicht jeder rumposen was für ein toller Hecht er ist.


----------



## Deadwool (3. Oktober 2008)

Pro Tier, also ca. alle 10 Level gibt es jeweils 1 Grunddesign. Die verschiedenen Rüstungsteile die dropen unterscheiden sich nebst den Werten in verschiedenen Farbgebungen. Zusätzlich gibt es auch Items die vom Design her komplett anders sind. Wenn bei Dir von 5-20 alles gleich ist, hast du entweder schlechte Augen, was mir leid täte für dich, oder du rennst immer noch mit Level 1-10 Klamotten rum (selber Schuld) oder du bist ein Lügner. Sehe ich auch so. Jedenfalls ist es genauso unwahr wie gewisse Behauptungen der AoC Betrogenen-Selbsthilfegruppe (Nach Tortage ... bla blub )


----------



## Johnnsen (3. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Man merkt du kommst von WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ziemlich erbärmlicher Vergleich. Magie. Voll realistisch. Ja nee, alles logisch. 

Erklär mir schnell, wie realistische Zaubereffekte aussehen, und ich frag Baumbart ob er dir einen Tee aufbrüht. 





Ogil schrieb:


> Boah ja - voll fies! Wenn ich mich schon mit Epixxen behaenge will ich auch blinken wie 'ne Bordelltuer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und so witzig war das auch nicht. Wenn du Geld verdienst, willst du auch nicht im Trabbi rumgurken. Klar dass es motivierend ist, etwas zu kriegen was sich abhebt. 
Und die paar Leuchteffekte da, passen sehr gut in den Stil. Und wenn sich jemand nicht über jeden Knust bzw. Reskin freut, den man ihm hinwirft, braucht man nicht gleich mit dummen Sprüchen zu kommen.

Ich finde es auch nicht wirklich abwechslungsreich, ist aber geschmackssache. Mir gefällt der Stil von WoW, ich mags wenns leuchtet und blitzt wenn man zaubert. Jedem wie er mag, nicht wahr.


----------



## arakhir (3. Oktober 2008)

Verzeih mein Unwissen, aber was sind Knust bzw. Reskin?
Achja zum Thema:
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus das du von WoW kommst lieber TE, vergleiche mal 2 ( oder auch beliebig viele ) PvP-equipte Charactere einer Klasse. Was fällt dir auf? Innerhalb einer Saison gab es da bei vielen gravierende Ähnlichkeiten ;D


----------



## derwaynezz (3. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## HappyChaos (3. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Boah ja - voll fies! Wenn ich mich schon mit Epixxen behaenge will ich auch blinken wie 'ne Bordelltuer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehr geil,made my day,kommt gleich in meine signi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich kann aus dem thema des threaderstellers nur ein "minimi" und ein "mimi will roxxor geil in war wie in wow aussehen" herauslesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mein,ok ja,sehen etwas gleich aus,aber mal ehrlich,wayne?erstens sie ändern sich zumindest etwas und sehen nicht so,naja gut in einer fantasywelt kann man das schwer sagen..."unrealistisch" aus,oder "comicartig" sondern schon richtig schön für richtige krieger (naja die dunkelelfen ausgeschlossen,die laufen ja halbnackt herum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und wenn man wegen so einem mimi ein thread aufmachen muss,tja dann vote 4 close und so


----------



## Siccaria (3. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mich einen Lügner zu nennen ist schon ein ziemlich starkes Stück; und ich habe Screenshots von meinem Sigmar-Priester und der sieht in jedem Detail bis auf die Farbe and allen Teilen gleich aus. Da die Screenshots aus dem Login-Screen sind (die große Figur rechts) kann man sogar feststellen, das der Spruch in der Brustplatte immer gleich ist. (Ye shalt shuffer not a heretic to live, "Du sollst es nicht dulden/ertragen das ein Ketzer lebt"). Auch Hämmer, egal ob mit 5 oder 35 dps sind selbst in den Verzierungsdetails exakt gleich.


Öhm... es tut mir ja sehr leid... aber ich spiel auch Sigmarspriesterin... und die sehen schon unterschiedlich aus die Rüstungen. 
3 unterschiedliche Modelle von Brustrüstung hab ich bis lv 20 bisher gesehen, diese natürlich nochmal in unterschiedlichen Farbkombis wenn man sie bekommt. Ebenso hatte ich schon mindestens 4 unterschiedliche Schulterklappen, 2 unterschiedliche Helmtypen, 3 oder 4 Hämmer (die sehn sich recht ähnlich immer... aber nuja, sind halt Hämmer), mindestens 3 Handschuhmuster fallen mir auf anhieb ein... nur bei Schuhen weiss ichs nicht so genau weil die ja weniger im Bild sind.
Das einzige was immer gleich aussieht sind die Umhänge - aber das ist ja auch gewollt da da irgendwann das gildenlogo draufkommt wenn man einer beitritt die bereits eines besitzt.


----------



## Pymonte (3. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Ziemlich erbärmlicher Vergleich. Magie. Voll realistisch. Ja nee, alles logisch.
> 
> Erklär mir schnell, wie realistische Zaubereffekte aussehen, und ich frag Baumbart ob er dir einen Tee aufbrüht.



Dennoch kann Kleidung realistisch aussehen. Egal ob in einem Fantasy MMO oder in Second Life. Dummer Flame, leider Thema verfehlt.



> Und so witzig war das auch nicht. Wenn du Geld verdienst, willst du auch nicht im Trabbi rumgurken. Klar dass es motivierend ist, etwas zu kriegen was sich abhebt.
> Und die paar Leuchteffekte da, passen sehr gut in den Stil. Und wenn sich jemand nicht über jeden Knust bzw. Reskin freut, den man ihm hinwirft, braucht man nicht gleich mit dummen Sprüchen zu kommen.
> 
> Ich finde es auch nicht wirklich abwechslungsreich, ist aber geschmackssache. Mir gefällt der Stil von WoW, ich mags wenns leuchtet und blitzt wenn man zaubert. Jedem wie er mag, nicht wahr.



Dann bleib bei WoW -.- Und ich finds cooler, wenn meine Rüstung auch wie eine Rüstung aussieht und nicht wie ne Straßenlaterne


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Dann bleib bei WoW -.- Und ich finds cooler, wenn meine Rüstung auch wie eine Rüstung aussieht und nicht wie ne Straßenlaterne



So muss es auch sein! Eine Rüstung muss nach Rüstung aussehen!
Ich will keinen wandelnden Weihnachtsbaum spielen, sondern einen fanatischen Sigmarpriester!


----------



## Lord Finster (3. Oktober 2008)

Also, das mit dem 'Lügner' wollen wir nicht vertiefen, das war wohl schwer im Ton vergriffen, find' ich.
Sagen wir mal, du hast Unbestätigtes Proklamiert - und leider auch unkeorrektes. Es gibt unterschiedliche Optiken, nicht nur Reskins, auch Alternative Modelle.
Die sehen allerdings alle recht ähnlich, das ist nicht Faulheit oder so, sondern liegt an den Designgrundsätzen der Grafiker für das Spiel.
Ich weiß, die überwiegende Mehrheit ist mit solchen Feinheiten von Design Artwork nicht vertraut, aber glaubt mir, würden sich die Künstler nicht exzellent an das Designkonzept von Warhammer (dem Tabletop!) halten, hätten wir ein unansehnliches Puzzle unterschiedlichster Stile im Stil: Manga-Magier (okay, des Feuermagiers Haartracht wirkt schwer Manga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bis Reallo-Tank. Sowas paßt dann nicht zusammen und wirkt wie zusammengestückelt.
Ich finde das optische Konzept von WAR sehr stimmig. Auch wenn ich andere Optikstile bevorzuge, es paßt zum Thema und wirkt im Großen und Ganzen sehr kohärent. Spielwelt und Spielfiguren stimmen in Stil und Detail, bis hin zur Farbgebung insgesamt überein.
Man kann die Grafik nur schwer mit anderen Spielen vergleichen - zumindest nicht objektiv. Schaut man ganz genau hin, sind WAR und LotRO nicht weit voneinander entfernt. Das Design von LotRO ist etwas farbenfroher als WAR und der Schimmer+Weichzeichner wirkt dann sehr idyllisch bzw. stylish.
WAR ist düster, hier gibt's keinen Weichzeichner (kommt ja vielleicht noch) und das Lighting ist technisch sehr primitiv umgesetzt (man läuft außen über einen Dungeon her und die Beleuchtung schaltet auf "dunkel" um.
Mir macht aber das Spiel Spaß, da Pfeif ich auf den letzten Pfiff in Sachen Grafik. Solange es gut aussieht (und das tut's), brauch ich keinen Shader V4 und so'n Töt.


----------



## Zelt (3. Oktober 2008)

hab mal auf die schnelle nen paar bilder von wotlk aufgetrieben wo btw alle items bis lvl 79 fast gleich sind.
die grünen questitems bis 75 haben einen skin und die blauen einen weiteren. egal für welche klasse oder skillung.
mit lvl 60/70/80 rennt dann sowieso jeder in t-sets durch die gegend und sieht dann bis aufs letzte detail identisch aus.

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...areitem_094.jpg
http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...tepauldrons.jpg

diese items gibt es in den verschiedensten varianten. heal-pala, off-dk, deff-dk, deff-krieger...


----------



## Siccaria (3. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal bischen Modenschau gemacht mit meinen beiden Priesterinnen (und ne 3te erstelle weil ich das keine Robe mehr im Ursprungsdesign von lv 1 hatte)

Hier die Basisrobe mit der jeder anfängt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die erste grüne Robe die mir in die Finger kam:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Robe die ich so um lv 10 herum bekommen habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Robe die Du meintest mit dem 'Slogan' vorne drauf, hab ich glaub ich seit lv 14, bin jetzt 19:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner nachtrag - habe gerade noch eine neue Robe mit lv 20 bekommen, also an Auswahl was Design angeht mangelts wirklich nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte übrigens die unterschiedlichen Schulterklappen, Kragen (Helmplatz), und Hämmer.
Sicher, es ist alles ein Stil - aber das soll es ja auch damit man erkennt: dies ist eine Sigmarspriesterin.

Übrigens sage ich nicht das da jemand lügt... aber ich sage das jemand irrte. 

PS: Wer sich wundert: Ja, ich spiele 2 SPs... hat RP Gründe, nicht wundern. Ich weiss auch das es unter anderen Gesichtspunkten blöd ist 2x die gleiche Klasse zu leveln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2008)

Dummer Flame ohne realen Hintergrund. Sorry, aber die Roben des Sigmarpriesters unterscheiden sich spätestens nach 6 Leveln schon deutlich voneinander...ich wünschte bei Shamys wäre der UNterschied so deutlich...naja, bei uns machens dafür die Schultern und besonders die Waffen und Helme =)

Threadersteller...back to WoW. Laserschwertraids ála WoLeuchtkäfer wirst du hier nicht finden. Wir sind im Krieg, nicht im Kuschelbärenland, wo alles bunt leuchtet, um die Reizüberfluteten Kleinkinder vom langweiligen Spielprinzip abzulenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnnsen (3. Oktober 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dummer Flame ohne realen Hintergrund.
> 
> Threadersteller...back to WoW. Laserschwertraids ála WoLeuchtkäfer wirst du hier nicht finden. Wir sind im Krieg, nicht im Kuschelbärenland, wo alles bunt leuchtet, um die Reizüberfluteten Kleinkinder vom langweiligen Spielprinzip abzulenken
> 
> ...


Soviel zu dummer Flame. Ich hab nie gesagt dass ich WoW Fan bin, ich mag War genauso gern. Was sich daran ändert wird man mit der Zeit sehen. 
Wer über den Stil so stumpf herzieht, naja. Das lässt schon einiges vermissen. Du kannst nicht jeden der einen anderen Stil mag, als dumm abstempeln. Oder gehst du ins Museum und flüsterst jedem ins Ohr, er sei ein Idiot, wenn er nicht die Werke deines Lieblingsmalers lobt? Oh Mann, wie im Kindergarten.


Hab ich jemandem sein Sandförmchen weggenommen? Das war kein Flame, ich mags einfach nicht, wenn jemand gleich dumm angemacht wird, weil er eine bestimmte Vorliebe hat. Leute die ein anderes Spiel mögen fertig zu machen, ist genauso wie jemanden auf dem Schulhof zu ärgern weil er nicht die angesagten Klamotten trägt, oder die Musik hört die du magst. Tut mir leid, ist meiner Meinung nach einfach dumm und unfair.

Ich mag Warhammer und Warcraft, nicht erst seit dem Mmo.


Und falls jemand hier denkt, War würde von den Kleinkindern verschont, bitte einmal Realität atmen. Kein Spiel dieses Ausmasses oder Themas wird es auch nur 1 Woche ohne Kleinkinder oder nervige Leute durchhalten.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. Oktober 2008)

Habe ich dich angesprochen? Da steht "Threadersteller" Und verzeihe bitte, wenn ich bei jemandem mit Warri S1 - Avatar und einer Affinität zu Leuchtewaffen auf einen WoW Fan schliesse. Und ich stemple niemanden als Dumm ab, der einen anderen Stil bevorzugt...aber der Threadersteller (Den ich mit meinem Post angesprochen habe) hat nicht einen Grafikstil kritisiert, sondern schlicht und ergreifend falsche Informationen geschrieben. Und das IST dumm. Sogar Dämlich. Bescheuert, Hirnlos, such dir was aus.

Aber da du offensichtlich Meldungen gerne auf dich beziehst, hier eine Klarstellung: Was immer du in diesem Thread nach dem TE geschrieben hast, ich habe es nicht gelesen, werde es nie lesen, und um ehrlich zu sein, interessiert es mich nicht die Bohne.

Übrigens, du musst meinen Text nicht zitieren wenn du direkt darunter eine Antwort schreibst...ich ändere nicht was ich schreibe, keine Sorge.


----------



## Johnnsen (3. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir auch ziemlich Wurst, das hat sich mehr auf den letzten Spruch bezogen, der ziemlich daneben war.



> Threadersteller...back to WoW. Laserschwertraids ála WoLeuchtkäfer wirst du hier nicht finden. Wir sind im Krieg, nicht im Kuschelbärenland, wo alles bunt leuchtet, um die Reizüberfluteten Kleinkinder vom langweiligen Spielprinzip abzulenken biggrin.gif


Auf deiner Dragonball Signatur hackt auch keiner rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So und jetzt will ich mich wieder vertragen, ich wollte niemanden blöd anmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir machen doch alle gerne dasselbe: Spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einen schönen Abend wünsche ich dir und allen anderen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (4. Oktober 2008)

@Siccaria uh die 2. robe schaut ja mal schick aus da wird meine sigmaritin richig neidisch *g*

@TH du irrst


----------



## Daraios (4. Oktober 2008)

Also nachdem ich den startpost jetzt dreimal gelesen hab weiss ich immer noch nicht was er wirklich bemängelt....fakt ist das sich die roben des sigmar doch recht arg unterscheiden..sowohl von der farbgebung her als auch von den mustern der verzierungen dazu kommen noch die verscheidenen anderen teile der rüstung (armschienen schultern ect.). Ich hab meinen Sigmar jetzt auf lvl 17 und mir ist noch keiner begegnet der mir aufs haar geglichen hat...das der spruch auf der brust immer der gleiche ist...natürlich! ist er das..das ist ja auch quasi das motto der sigmariten...lass keinen ketzer am leben! Das sich die rüstungen vom stil her gleichen ist auch gewollt da es sich ja um eine ordenstracht handelt (Sigmarpriester sind sowas wie ein kreuzfahrerorden ähnlich den templern oder johanitern^^ warriormonks eben). Rüstung ist nunmal rüstung...sei froh das die Bretonen nicht im spiel sind...da würdest du NUR plattenrüstungen sehen und alle sehen aus wie die typischen vollrüstungen des hoch und spätmittelalters ^^


----------



## Theroas (4. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Hab mal bischen Modenschau gemacht mit meinen beiden Priesterinnen (und ne 3te erstelle weil ich das keine Robe mehr im Ursprungsdesign von lv 1 hatte)
> 
> Hier die Basisrobe mit der jeder anfängt:
> 
> usw. usw.



- Aussage des TE entkräftet.
- Thread kann geschlossen werden





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legum (4. Oktober 2008)

hmmm......die änderungen an den Rüstungen in WAR sind zwar nicht so extrem wie in WOW aber sie sind da. 
Vorallem wurde sich sehr an das Tabletop gehalten und insofern passt das wunderbar. Man ist bei WAR eben nur das kämpfende Fussvolk und kein Held, der allein ganze armeen im alleingang plättet, deswegen kommt ein wenig "Einheitslook" schon nicht schlecht.
Ausserdem würde ein quitschbunter Look einfach nicht zu der Thematik von Warhammer passen, die einzigen die sich das gönnen könnten wären wären die Slaaneshanhänger und Gork/Mork sei dank sind sie nicht im Spiel vertreten.


----------



## yorki88 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur! "boah man geht es bei dir echt nur ums aussehn?... wie erbärmlich man hey...... in wow is es ja au immer das gleiche... Oh schau der t5 dings bums rüssi oooh schau der sieht ja gleich aus wie der Bums dings da. etc etc.... 

und ausserdem mein charakter sieht au ned gleich aus wie die anderen bin mittlerweile lvl 19 und hab nie gleich aussgeschaut. 

---> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20


----------



## Technocrat (4. Oktober 2008)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> also ich kann aus dem thema des threaderstellers nur ein "minimi" und ein "mimi will roxxor geil in war wie in wow aussehen" herauslesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn Du nur das herauslesen kannst, spricht das nicht für Deine Lesefähigkeit. Du klingst für mich wie ein Fanboi, der brav alles schliuckt, was ihm der angebetete Spielehersteller vorsetzt.


----------



## Pyrobs (4. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, dass in einer realistischeren Welt nicht jede Rüstung anders aussieht.
> 
> Rüstungen und Roben müssen auch schonmal als Status-Symbol oder als Bekennung zu einer Gesinnung/Gott herhalten.
> 
> In der heutigen Kirche sind ja Roben u.ä. auch relativ fest gelegt


Moment mal kurz, nur dass ich das richtig verstehe. WAR ist eine realistische Welt? 
Wann hastn das letzte mal ausm Fenster geschaut?
Zum Topic:
Ohne hier das Spiel schlecht machen zu wollen, ist es mir leider auch schon aufgefallen dass sich die Rüstungen sehr ähneln. Natürlich gibt es kleine Unterschiede, aber bis jetz bleibt das Design ziemlich gleich. 
Kann natürlich nur von meinem Feuerzauberer sprechen, welcher jetz LvL 20 is.
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht kommen die richtigen Innovationen doch erst mit steigendem LvL.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Auf deiner Dragonball Signatur hackt auch keiner rum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is schick ne? Selbst gemacht ... und ja, man darf auch mit 22 Jahren begeisterter Draginball Fan sein =)



Technocrat schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur das herauslesen kannst, spricht das nicht für Deine Lesefähigkeit. Du klingst für mich wie ein Fanboi, der brav alles schliuckt, was ihm der angebetete Spielehersteller vorsetzt.



Sagt der Typ mit dem WoW Avatar, und der Forderung nach Laserleuchteschwertern =)

An meinen Vorposter gerichtet: Was erwartest du? Das ist Warhammer, und nicht "Ich kann meinen Krieger auch in eine Robe kleiden wenn ich mir eine besorge" - Hammer. Krieger tragen keine Roben, not now not ever. Dasselbe gilt umgekehrt für Feuermagier.
Mehr Auswahl an tragbaren (Sprich nciht lächerlichen) Rüstüngen als ich in 4 Jahren WoW jemals gesehn habe, gibts allemal...insbesondere für die Stoffklassen, die im Gegensatz zu anderen Rüstungsträgern in WoW ja nicht auf niedrigere Rüssis ausweichen konnten.


----------



## Siccaria (4. Oktober 2008)

Pyrobs schrieb:


> Moment mal kurz, nur dass ich das richtig verstehe. WAR ist eine realistische Welt?
> Wann hastn das letzte mal ausm Fenster geschaut?
> Zum Topic:
> Ohne hier das Spiel schlecht machen zu wollen, ist es mir leider auch schon aufgefallen dass sich die Rüstungen sehr ähneln. Natürlich gibt es kleine Unterschiede, aber bis jetz bleibt das Design ziemlich gleich.
> ...


Ähneln <->gleich sein
Das ist nur ein kleiner Unterschied in der Wortwahl... aber ein grosser in der Bedeutung.
Klar ähneln sich die Rüstungen - und das macht auch Sinn. Man soll einen Sigmariten schon an der Optik von einem, sagen wir mal Inquisitor unterscheiden können. 
Daher hat alles was ein SP trägt irgendwo die klassenspezifischen Verzierungen und einen entsprechenden Schnitt der an Mönchsrobe mit Rüstung erinnern soll - weil wir genau das sind und als solche zu erkennen sein sollen. 

Zum einen hat das sicher seine Wurzeln im Tabletop (welches Armeebuch man auch aufschlägt: überall stehen Tipps drin wie man seiner Armee ein einheitliches Aussehen gibt ohne das sie völlig gleich aussehen). 
Zum anderen ist es aber auch im Spiel praktisch: ich kann auf Sicht sehen mit was für einem Gegner ich es zu tun habe. Gerade wenns hektisch wird im RvR eine gute Sache.
Drittens erspart das häufig einer direkten Klasse (nicht nur Rüstungskategorie) angepasste Zuordnen eine Menge unschöner Diskussionen. Ich erinnere nur an Magier, Hexer und Priester die sich um ein und dieselbe Robe zanken (und wenn sie die dann irgendwann alle 3 haben sehen sie alle gleich aus... juchu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Was allerdings leider nicht funktioniert ist den Clownseffekt zu verhindern... es gibt genug Leute die sich ihre Sachen in den abartigsten Farbkombis zusammenfärben. Aber immerhin hat man die Wahl es sich auszusuchen ohne dabei auf das bestmögliche Equip was einem zur Verfügung steht im Tausch für das effektivste verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## Roennie (4. Oktober 2008)

also der ausschnitt meiner jüngerin ist seit lvl 1 doch schon um einiges größer geworden, kann dem TE nicht zustimmen


----------



## Pyrobs (4. Oktober 2008)

> Ähneln <->gleich sein
> Das ist nur ein kleiner Unterschied in der Wortwahl... aber ein grosser in der Bedeutung


Ich schrieb dass sich die Rüstungen/Roben sehr ähneln und das *Design ziemlich* gleich bleibt. 



> ich kann auf Sicht sehen mit was für einem Gegner ich es zu tun habe


Da hast du ja recht, wenn allerdings etwas auf einem fliegenden Dämonen ankommt, wirds wahrscheinlich kein Schwarzork sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Will damit nur sagen dass man meiner Meinung nach auch so die Klassen recht gut unterscheiden kann.



> Das ist Warhammer, und nicht "Ich kann meinen Krieger auch in eine Robe kleiden wenn ich mir eine besorge" - Hammer. Krieger tragen keine Roben, not now not ever.


Öhm, siehst du irgendwas was ich nich seh? Davon war doch nie die Rede. 

Desweitern muss ich sagen dass mir diese WoW Vergleiche ziemlich aufn Wecker gehn. In fast jedem Post hier, liest man diese 3 Buchstaben. Ich hab von WoW ungefähr so viel Ahnung wien Bügeleisen vom schwimmen, also verschont mich doch bitte damit. Es geht um WAR.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. Oktober 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> also der ausschnitt meiner jüngerin ist seit lvl 1 doch schon um einiges größer geworden, kann dem TE nicht zustimmen



LOL! So kann man natürlich auch argumentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beide Daumen hoch, you Sir made my evening!


----------



## Variolus (4. Oktober 2008)

Flamewar, ich liebe es... Da schreibt wer wie erbärmlich es doch ist WoW zu spielen und gut zu finden und im nächsten Text kommt dann gleich, dass er/sie/es selbst über Jahre dieses Spiel gespielt hat -.- Nuja Reife und Bedachtsamkeit kann man also auch nicht von einem (nach eigener Aussage) erwachsenen Menschen erwarten. Aber ganz ehrlich das ist wirklich dumm.

Btt: Es gibt bei diesem Spiel nunmal die Vorgaben von GW. Daran kann Mythic nichts aber auch rein garnichts ändern. Trotzdem finde ich das Design der Rüstungen und sonstigen Items sehr gelungen, auch wenn es keine gewaltigen Unterschiede gibt. Und spätestens wenn wirklich irgendwer mit genau den selben Sachen auftauchen sollte wie ich, färb ich einfach alles um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber letztendlich ist alles eine Geschmackssache und auch da gestehe ich jedem seinen eigenen zu. Nur beleidigend werden muß dabei niemand. Sowas ist einfach nur kleingeistig und in der Hinsicht steht die WAR-Comunity der von WoW in nichts nach!


----------



## Sorzzara (4. Oktober 2008)

Zeig mir wo ich gesagt habe, dass WoW spielen, oder WoW gut finden erbärmlich ist.

Ich habs wirklich genossen. Allerdings war die Designentscheidung, mit BC jede 2te Waffe leuchten zu lassen ein Fehlgriff, der, mit vielen anderen Fehlgriffen zusammen, dazu geführt hat, dass ich und andere das Spiel verlassen. Und zu Reife und Bedachtsamkeit, gehört unter anderem auch, dass man allermindestens den Mut aufbringt, den Namen desjenigen den man in seinem Post als Dumm bezeichnet zu schreiben.

Also würd ich an deiner Stelle die Füsse still halten, und ein wenig nachdenken, bevor ich den nächsten unbedachten, ins Leere gehenden, weil einfach auszukonternden Flame verfasse.


----------



## Rorret (4. Oktober 2008)

Johnnsen schrieb:


> Ziemlich erbärmlicher Vergleich. Magie. Voll realistisch. Ja nee, alles logisch.
> 
> Erklär mir schnell, wie realistische Zaubereffekte aussehen, und ich frag Baumbart ob er dir einen Tee aufbrüht.
> 
> ...



boh geh kacken - is ja nich auszuhalten! schreib doch bitte im blizz-forum, kleener...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerberan (4. Oktober 2008)

Pyrobs schrieb:


> Moment mal kurz, nur dass ich das richtig verstehe. WAR ist eine realistische Welt?
> Wann hastn das letzte mal ausm Fenster geschaut?



das szenario in WAR ist ;den ganzen fantasy und magiekram mal ausen vor ,unserer welt im mittelalter sehr ähnlich .und selbst in unserer zeit wird überall auf der welt krieg und elend verbreitet um die frage zu beantworten wer den cooleren imaginären freund hat oder sich persönlich zu bereichern .
um das zu wissen muss ich mich nichtmal zum fenster bewegen .das tolle fenster mit beweglichen bildern aka fernsehen reicht dafür völlig aus sofern das eigene tvprogramm nicht nur aus MTV und 9live besteht .

kannst mir ja mal gerne einen krieg nennen in dem jeder soldat/krieger in einer anderen farbenfrohen rüstung/uniform rumgelaufen ist . auser Ali G hab ich noch keinen in nem rosa tarnanzug rumrennen sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (4. Oktober 2008)

Pyrobs schrieb:


> Ich schrieb dass sich die Rüstungen/Roben sehr ähneln und das *Design ziemlich* gleich bleibt.


Deswegen hab ichs ja hervorgehoben das ich Deine Formulierung zutreffend fand, während ich die des TE der pauschal gesagt hat 


> Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.


 für unzutreffend halte.



> Da hast du ja recht, wenn allerdings etwas auf einem fliegenden Dämonen ankommt, wirds wahrscheinlich kein Schwarzork sein  Will damit nur sagen dass man meiner Meinung nach auch so die Klassen recht gut unterscheiden kann.



Den Magier auf seiner Disk könnt ich von nem Ork unterscheiden, klar. 
Aber ob ich das auch mit den 4 Dunkelelfenklassen könnte wenn sie nicht grob einen Uniformstil hätten? Da wär ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## -Xero- (4. Oktober 2008)

ein bisschen is ja schon was dran ... bis auf kleinigkeiten sieht mein chaosbarbar auch noch aus wie im startgebiet -.- meine raren schultern sind die selben die ich mit lvl5 hatte nur in silber anstatt in gold . und mein brustteil is blau anstatt braun (wars braun? bin mir nit sicher) . er übertreibt aber ein wenig kann ichs nachvollziehen


----------



## Siccaria (4. Oktober 2008)

-Xero- schrieb:


> ein bisschen is ja schon was dran ... bis auf kleinigkeiten sieht mein chaosbarbar auch noch aus wie im startgebiet -.- meine raren schultern sind die selben die ich mit lvl5 hatte nur in silber anstatt in gold . und mein brustteil is blau anstatt braun (wars braun? bin mir nit sicher) . er übertreibt aber ein wenig kann ichs nachvollziehen


Wie schon erwähnt, ich halte das für gar nicht so unangemessen. Ich mein - schau Dir mal an wie die Chosen im Original (also im Tabletop) aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle gleich, aber alle auch irgendwie anders wenn man genauer hinsieht. Vielleicht bin ich zu lange mit dem Tabletop vertraut, aber daher habe ich das Gefühl das Warhammer eben so aussehen sollte. Armeen die gegeneinander antreten und deren einzelne zugehörigkeit man ihnen direkt ansehen kann.


----------



## KarashTroll (4. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... also bei meinem Sigmarpriester fand ich das eigentlich ganz nett.... so am Anfang eine einfache braune Robe... dann erste Teile die mit Leder staffiert wurden.... später erste Metall Teile. Da sieht man richtig wie sich die Rüstung verbessert. Zumindest ist es jetzt bis Stufe 21 so gewesen. Auch die Hämmer wurden immer detailierter wie ich finde.Selbst bei Gürteln, Stiefeln und Handschuhen fand ich immer kleine Veränderungen.


----------



## Kronis (4. Oktober 2008)

Er hat völlig recht.Ich meine Blizzard ist viel viel Einfallsreicher immerhin haben die es hinbekommen das T4 / S1 T5 / S2 T6 / S3 total unterschiedlich aussehen.Überhaupt macht Blizzard alles viel viel besser.Nein jetzt im Ernst geh wieder WoW Spielen und laufe rum wie ein Clown mit Blitzenden Schwertern und Leuchtenden Schultern.Mir ist die WoW Welt so oder so viel zu Bunt wenn ich so was sehen will schalte ich den Kinderkanal ein.Ich bin mit Warhammer sehr zufrieden und das ganz bestimmt auch noch mitte November.


----------



## Johnnsen (4. Oktober 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> boh geh kacken - is ja nich auszuhalten! schreib doch bitte im blizz-forum, kleener......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da ist dir wohl nichts mehr eingefallen was? Ja, immer schön von gemochten Spielen aufs Alter schließen, und damit am besten noch auf Intelligenz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bitte dich. Nächstesmal überleg dir vielleicht noch irgendwas, was du dazu sagen könntest, anstatt nur irgendwas vulgäres rauszuplappern. 

Und Hampelmänner wie du, haben mir weder zu sagen wo ich posten darf, noch was ich zu spielen habe. Und wenn du Leute mit unterschiedlichen Meinungen nicht ausstehen kannst, geh nach China.
Ich werde beides weiter spielen, ich bin seit Jahren großer Fan der Warhammer Tabletop Spiele, und auch DAoC hat mir gefallen.


----------



## divine83 (4. Oktober 2008)

also ich zock ja schon ein bissl und wenn man nicht gerade eine gute graka hat mit guter auflösung dann kanns schon sein , dass die unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen sachen nicht allzu gravierend wirken 

im prinzip wird bei war auch das standart modell nur im detail immer kunstvoller und fazierter

mein feuerzaubi sah die ersten 15 lvls sehr identisch aus , es waren minimale unterschiede da, aber ich hab jetzt auch neet erwartet , dass ich plötzlich ganz anders aussehe , da gebe ich einigen vorrednern recht

mit der zeit bin jetzt 33 wurde die sachen eben immer stückchen weise prunkvoller, der vergleich zwischen 15 und 30 ist nicht gewaltig , aber deutlich sichtbar, dass es hier um keinen kleinen mehr handelt

also ich finde es passt so wies ist


viel schlimmer ist es, dass es zu wenig unterschiedliche drops pro klasse gibt und die drops selbst meistens nuja nicht immer ststs haben die man braucht , aber es dropt nichts anderes 
(habe oft genug schmuck doppelt/waffen doppel/roben doppelt) - da wäre ich doch lieber fürn zufalls generator als vorgefertigte muster, vllt ist das son knackpunkt, den weil alle nur lvln und pvp machen und kaum inis gehen und eben zu wenig auswahl an unterschiedlichen sachen besteht - deswegen haben wir son leichtes problem mit gleicher kleidung ( selbst in meinem lvl finde ich genug feuerzaubis, die dieses chapter 16 etc stab tragen oder von der und der q) weil es eben nichts anderes besser gibt 


war ist zwar pvp mässig fertig, aber das spiel als ganzes also pve / massives rvr / teilweiise spieleinhalt / usw müssen noch nachgebessert werden, meiner meinung nach ist war vllt in einem jahr soweit, dass es einen bissl mehr beschäftigt als jetzt 


seien wir ehrlich nach 2 monaten pvp und keep claimen hat mans irgendwann satt, es muss schon bissl mehr her und genau das wird kommen , da bin ich mir ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zu viel mmo macht halt sehr qualitätsbewussts , aber man kriegt auch den blick für potenzial und wenn die bei war sich um uns kümmern , dann werden sies vllt wirklich zu nem konkurrenz produkt auf augen höhe mit wow bringen


----------



## eatalone (4. Oktober 2008)

Rorret schrieb:


> gähn........
> 
> p.s.: auch die letzten idioten werden im november merken, das wow irgendwie immer noch so aussieht und sich so spielt wie vor 4 jahren! NULL fortschritt und NULL innovation - nur ein einziges abreiten des altbewährten schema f. bin mal gespannt, wielange manche fanbois brauchen, das zu merken?
> Wow ist AUSGELUTSCHT und hat seinen zenit schon vor 2 jahren überschritten! da nützt auch keine neue insel mit hunderten neuer farmquests und instanzen, die sowieso irgendwie alle gleich aussehen und dutzende neuer waffen und rüssis, die alle süß bunt blinken wie bei alice im wunderland. so richtig alles aufs 10-12 jährige zielpublikum zugeschnitten, ganz ähnlich wie bei den pokemons.....
> ...



vorweg , ich habe auch seit pre bc wow gespielt und bin dann auf war umgestiegen.

aber..
wie ich solche dummem posts verabscheue, manche leute haben halt spaß an dem teils genialen pve content in wow!
und dann die gesammte  (!) wow community als idioten zu titulieren, ist einfach erbärmlich.
jaja, schön infantil das eigene immer als das beste preisen.
aber dann über kiddis meckern, wovon einige warscheinlich eine höhere geistige reife besitzen als du mein lieber.
merken die leute nicht, dass es keinen sinn hat diese beiden spiele zu vergleichen?
es sind 2 paar schuhe.

bei Warhammer Online, brauch es halt nicht viele Item Lineups zu geben, da 1. das equip nicht so entscheidend ist (zumin am anfang)
2. noch weniger stats für die eigene Klasse wirklich von bedeutung sind (in bezug auf die masse der item typen) und 3. wie schon erwähnt, dass spiel stark (zum glück) ans tabletop angelehnt ist, und man somit immer die klassen ingame zu den miniaturen zuordnen kann und wie mächtig diese ist.
ich persönlich habe lieber weniger , dafür verdammt gutaussehende sets, als massig unansehnliches.
und solange die endcontet sets gut aussehen, ist mir das eh egal wieviel es gibt.
spiel halt nen druchii oder Hochelf, bei denen sieht alles wunderbar aus, aus meiner sicht. ;D

des weiteren, kann ich den erfahrungen vom TE nicht wirklich zustimmen , habe aber auch nur nen DE Mage gespielt und von denen gab es allein von 1-20 , 3 verdammt hübsche roben skins.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (4. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, wie ihr immer so "sachlich" auf Themen eingeht.
Jeder Forentroll wird sich hier auf jeden Fall wie zu Hause fühlen

@Topic
Wer behauptet die Rüstungen würden sich stark unterscheiden, dem empfehle ich Fielmann.
Klar unterscheiden sich die Rüstungen "etwas" und zwar dahingehend das es pro Tier 1 neue Art gibt.

Das ist auch nicht realistisch wie viele hier immer beteuern denn wenn wir uns z.b im Mittelalter umschauen ist festzustellen das es dort extrem viele unterschiedliche Rüstungen gab.

Dabei finde ich es persönlich nicht so schlimm das die "Grunditem" alle gleich aussehen.

Aber das sich die PvP Sets die lt. Mythic ja "das höchste" sein sollen fast überhaupt nicht von den normalen Tier Sets (bevor jetzt jemand wieder einen Haken sucht, JA wenn man beim Engi ranzoomt sieht man das die Schultern minimal anders aussehen) unterscheiden und mindestens "schade".

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie es dann mit 40 ist, aber wenn die Rufsets > 40 genauso aussehen wie jede grüne Questbelohnung kommt da glaub ich auf Mythic noch einiges an Ärger zu (und wahrscheinlich auch einiges an Acc Kündigungen, da nur ein Bruchteil der Leute Ewigkeiten Ruf farmt um dann genauso auszusehen wie vorher)


----------



## shokras (4. Oktober 2008)

boah leute euer geflame is unfassbar ihr habt scheinbar keine ahnung was warhammer angeht!!! stellt euch mal vor das gamesworkshop schon seit jahrzehnten im geschäft ist und gut kohle macht mit ihrem tabletop-system und für jeden der hier nur etwas mitdenken würde wäre unter anderem auch klar das MYTHIC bestimmte grenzen aufgezeigt bekommt von gamesworkshop & co ... denn ich meine ich spiele das tabletop ca 14jahre schon und die einzelnen figuren unterscheiden sich auch minimal aus einem regiment und nciht wie in wow der eine hat nen hammer schild und vll der musiker rennt mit nem kleinen kaum als schild erkenntlichen gegenstand rum ...

egal fakt is das mythic auch vorgabe hat und um trotzdem die lizenz zu bekommen MÜSSEN ihre VORGABEN auch eingehalten werden ...

mfg shokras

p.s.: wer sich durch rüssisets profilieren mag gehe bitte zu wow zurück und unterläßt das geflame hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (4. Oktober 2008)

ich bin nun mit meiner hexenkriegerin gerade mal lvl 17 und hatte schon 5 verschiedene Looks (zwischen durch war mal was, was wieder aus sah wie eins was man vllt drei vier lvl davor hatte aber sonst...)
ich hääte auch von allen screens anzubeiten wo mein lvl und name mit drauf ist, so isses ja nicht.
meine sachen sind teilweise aus quests gewesen einige aus pq und andre vom rufhändler, also ich bin damit zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daraios (4. Oktober 2008)

was mich jetzt dann doch mal interessiert ist.....die herren die mit dem aussehen unzufrieden sind...sagt uns doch mal was genau euch da unzufrieden macht...ich verstehe das immer noch nicht ganz bzw was ihr erwartet habt bzw wie es nach eurem wunsch ausehen sollte...dann würde sich evtl das ganze affige gegenseitig an die grugel gehen wie läufige hunde von selbst erledigen...das ist ja beängstigent und beschäment


----------



## Sethek (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich muß dem TE recht geben - ein wenig designarm ist das ganze schon - wenn man jetzt wirklich alle Flächen färben könnte (ohne horrenden Aufwand für Farbenherstellung) und nicht ohnehn die meisten Teile unfärbbar wären, wär das was anderes - so bleiben nur die Trophäen zur echten Individualisierung, und die werden eh erst mit höheren RÄngen relevant und interessant.

Schade also - aber hier wird bestimmt mit einem der nächsten patches noch  nachgelegt.

@Shokras - also die Regimenter, auf die ich Zeit und Mühen verwendet habe, sehen durchaus abwechslungsreicher aus, als sie es "out of the box" tun würden. Gibt genügend tabletopper, die begeistert und viel umbauen.

Es muss ja kein epix-kuckmal-leuchteblingbling sein - mal hier ne Delle in der Rüstung, da mal was aus ner andere Kultur, dort mal ein anderer eingravierter Spruch etc.


----------



## painschkes (4. Oktober 2008)

_


gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:



			ich hätte auch von allen screens anzubeiten wo mein lvl und name mit drauf ist, so isses ja nicht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Zeig doch mal bitte , bin ich mal gespannt.

@ Thread : Ich find´s ziemlich gelungen , gut , am Anfang sehen alle gleich aus.. aber in welchem Spiel ist das nicht so?

Später sehen alle soooo unterschiedlich aus.._


----------



## Doomsta (4. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...




stimmt nicht. Allein das es an die 20 Klassen gibt beweist,d ass nicht alle items gleich aussehen, denn sie unterscheiden sich schon grundsätzlich von klasse zu klasse...hinzukomen trophäen unterschjiedliche  model designs der charaktere ( viel mehr möglichkeiten seinen char zu gestalten als in WoW) , die zig tausend verschiedneen farben (wobei du die items nach sekundär und primärfarbe färben kannst ) und oben drauf noch der gildenwappenumhang ( der mejhr einstellungsmöglichkeiten als der WoW tabard bitet).

/closed plz


----------



## makkaal (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle habt. Lieber habe ich mehrere Spieler, deren Charaktere ein wenig aussehen wie meiner, da die Rüstungsdesigns sich ähneln, auf die ich aber noch Einfluss durch färben und Trophäen habe, als von anderen Spielen dazu gezwungen zu werden *dieses eine Design * zu tragen.

Seit ich mit meinem Schattepriester mit pinkem Zuhälterhut, violett-goldenen Schulterstücken und einer neon-grün-Barbie-lila-farbenen, hautengen Hose, die geschnitten war als ob sie eigentlich eine weibliche Draenai hätte tragen müssen tragen musste (da seitlich aufgeschnitten und durch schicke, verzierte Knöpfe an manchen Stellen zusammengehalten um eine Art Lochreiheneffekt zu erzielen) und sich das Outfit über vier 60-er Level nicht verändert hatte, das Folgeoutfit keinen Deut besser war sondern bloß die Waffe noch babyblau leuchtete... (Gott, was ein Satz...)
Verdammt, ich hab mich kaum aus der Taverne getraut, so peinlich war mir das. Und ich übertreibe nicht, es war so grausig wie es sich anhört.

Nein, da sind mir etwas ählichere Outfits um vielfaches lieber, auf die ich zumindest ansatzweise noch Einfluss habe,


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man von WOW gewohnt ist, dass ein epischer Lev 60 Helm das identische Aussehen eines Lev 26 Helms hat (Löwenherzhelm oder wie das Ding heißt), dann ist Warhammer eine erfrischende Abwechslung.

Bei WAR habe ich mir z.B. auf Lev 13 einen Helm aus dem AH geholt. Mit Lev 16 kann ich einen als Rufbelohnung wählen, welcher wieder ein anderes Aussehen besitzt. Ab Lev 21 gibt es dann schon wieder andere Helme mit neuem Design.

Zwischen Stufe 11 und 15 habe ich 3 verschiedene Rüstungen getragen, die sich nicht nur jeweils durch die Farbe unterschieden haben, und von 1-15 3 verschiedene Schulterrüstungen.

Von daher erscheinen die Behauptungen des Threaderstellers doch irgendwie sehr seltsam. 

Flame an: Besonders witzig finde ich den Avatar des Erstellers. Seine (wahrscheinliche) Kriegerin trägt eine Rüstung, die ebenso jeder m Mensch, w Nachtelf, m Nachtelf,w Zwerg, m Zwerg, m Ork, w Ork, m Gnom, w Gnom, m Taure, 
w Taure, m Untoter, w Untoter, w Draenei, m Draenei, m Blutelf, w Blutel, m Troll, w Troll  trägt/tragen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syliana (4. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
muss auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben: Ich persönlich finde den Style von WAR wesentlich besser, insbesondere über die Details kann ich mich sehr freuen, z.B., dass mein Schattenkrieger an der linken Hand einen normalen Lederhandschuh trägt und an seinem Schwertarm Metall, was durchaus Sinn macht!! Und der ist erst Lvl 6, mein Jünger sieht mit 16 schon sehr stylisch aus ohne das es überzogen wirkt, wie manche Rüstung in WoW. Das hat hat mich schon manchmal gestört, mein Hexenmeister sah manchmal aus, als wenn er direkt vom CSD käme, was ich aber am schlimmsten fand, war die Tatsache das mein Ork-Krieger zeitweise mit Schildern herumgelaufen die ungefähr so gross waren wie ein Kuchenteller....das war nicht schön!!
BTW im hochgerühmten Endgame von WoW sahen definitiv so ziemlich alle gleich aus.....
In diesem Sinne   Waaaaaaagh
Schönen Tag noch.....


----------



## Ferox21 (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich meine auch, dass das Ausrüstungsdesign von War sehr gut ist und sehr stimmig zum Universum und den Klassen passt. Und wie schon häufig gesagt wurd - pro Tier gibt es ein Grundset, zu dem die Quest oder PVP Items passen. Und das gefällt mir viel besser als der Kirmeslook von WoW, den du abseits von kompletten Sets eigentlich immer hast. Und du kannst die Gegnstände (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) auch noch einfärben. Alleine das reicht mir schon, denn bei WoW würde ich mir das sofort wünschen, um zumindest von Zeit zu Zeit einen Einheitlichen look in meine Levelausrüstung zu kriegen...


----------



## pixeljedi (4. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> die zig tausend verschiedneen farben (wobei du die items nach sekundär und primärfarbe färben kannst )
> 
> /closed plz



bei mir sind max.16 oder 17^^^  plus die farben die man findet aber :

zig tausend? ja ne is klar :-))))


mfg  pixel


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (4. Oktober 2008)

o.O
FANBOY ALARM!
Aber kommen wir doch vielleicht mal von "mimimi, ich träume nachts von 1k Rüstungssets und glaube beim aufwachen diese gesehen zu haben".

Das jede KLASSE anderes aussieht bezweifelt glaub ich weder der TE noch irgendwer anders. Das hatten aber damals schon die 2D Shareware RPGs mit Onlinemodus, wäre ja auch etwas krank wenn ein Magier aussieht wie ein Tank.
Das Färben ändert die Rüstungen auch nicht. Ob man 1 Model im Rot, Pink, Gelb oder Grün hat es bleibt 1 Model.

Wenn ihr nun meint es gibt soooo viele Rüstungssets, dann schnappt euch doch mal eure Klasse und postet einfach mal Bilder der Items 1! Klasse in 1! Tier.

Sollte schnell gemacht sein bei der momentanen Anzahl.

PS:
Und Aussagen wie "In anderen Spielen hat man auch nicht mehr" sind auch der Brüller des Tages. Mir fällt kein einziges MMORPG ein wo man seinen "Style" nicht fortwährend anpasst (ausser man hat das höchste, aber das steht ja bei War garnicht zur Diskussion, geht ja um die Itemvielfalt davor)


----------



## Gumja (4. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mich einen Lügner zu nennen ist schon ein ziemlich starkes Stück; und ich habe Screenshots von meinem Sigmar-Priester und der sieht in jedem Detail bis auf die Farbe and allen Teilen gleich aus. Da die Screenshots aus dem Login-Screen sind (die große Figur rechts) kann man sogar feststellen, das der Spruch in der Brustplatte immer gleich ist. (Ye shalt shuffer not a heretic to live, "Du sollst es nicht dulden/ertragen das ein Ketzer lebt"). Auch Hämmer, egal ob mit 5 oder 35 dps sind selbst in den Verzierungsdetails exakt gleich.


Wenn du seit 20 Leveln mit der gleichen  Rüstung rumrennst ist das dein Problem... Das sich die Rüstungen nicht von einanader unterscheiden ist nunmal schlicht und einfach gelogen!


----------



## Johnnsen (4. Oktober 2008)

Im Endeffekt darf man sich fragen, was den Leuten wichtiger ist. Selbst wenn einem ein Leuchtendes Schwert nicht gefällt, was ist euch wichtiger? Das aussehen, oder dass das Spiel Spaß macht? Mir ist letzteres deutlich wichtiger, und WoW schätze ich alleine des Raid contents wegen. Mir macht Warhammer auch Spaß, aber so der PVP Fan bin ich nicht.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. Oktober 2008)

Zig Tausend ist übertrieben.

Vorhanden sind meiner Meinung nach allerhöchstens an die 50 - 60 Farben...etwa soviele (Genaue Zahl hab ich leider jetzt nicht) verkuaft Games Workshop in seinen Läden.

Ist euch das noch nie aufgefallen, dass die Farben die man Ingame kaufen/Erhalten kann, dieselben Namen haben, wie die Farben die man im Games Workshop zum bemalen der TT - Figuren kriegt?

Bubonic Brown, Snakebite Leather, Red Gore, Scab Red, Orcish Green, Skull White, Boltgun Metal, Mithril Silver, Warlock Purple....alles dabei =) Steht sogar in der Itembeschreibung wenn man es gefärbt hat: "This Item has been dyed with Bubonic Brown and Boltgun Metal." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Einige der Farben (Die weniger Spektakulären) kann man bei jedem Händler kaufen, die höheren muss man Finden, von einem Alchi brauen lassen, oder bekommt man (Achtung, nur Vermutung) ab bestimmten Renown Stufen.




Johnnsen schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt darf man sich fragen, was den Leuten wichtiger ist. Selbst wenn einem ein Leuchtendes Schwert nicht gefällt, was ist euch wichtiger? Das aussehen, oder dass das Spiel Spaß macht? Mir ist letzteres deutlich wichtiger, und WoW schätze ich alleine des Raid contents wegen. Mir macht Warhammer auch Spaß, aber so der PVP Fan bin ich nicht.


Meine Damen und Herren: Obiges ist der intelligenteste Kommentar des Threads, und eigentlich muss man dem nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## Lari (4. Oktober 2008)

Grob unterteilen lässt es sich in 4 verschiedene Sets, wobei ich jetz garnicht wieß, obs noch mehr um LvL 40 rum gibt.
Wenn es dem TE nicht passt, dass er nicht völlig anders aussehen kann, als die anderen, dann muss er entweder damit klarkommen, oder das Spiel verlassen.
Man kann es ja nicht jedem rechtmachen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (4. Oktober 2008)

Zum Glück ist das in WoW anders, wo sich Jeder von allen Anderen unterscheidet....
btw: Der Screenshot ist etwas älter...ich bin nicht immer so rumgelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumuk (4. Oktober 2008)

Also es muss ja einbischen gleich sein so kann man die Rassen auch gleich unterscheiden wenn jeder rumrennen kann wie er will blickst nicht mehr durch gegen welche Klasse man spielt. Unterscheiden tuhen sie sich ja und zu den Farben, es gibt ne menge beim Händler, questen usw.


----------



## beving (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis ja nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde, weil ich keine lust hatte alles durch zu lesen.
Das Spiel heist WARHAMMER online und bei WARHAMMER sehen zb. alle Schattekrieger relativ gleich aus mit einigen unterschieden die von den Warhammer spieler durch veränderung der figur durch was auch immer macht.
Daraus ergibt sich das ein spiel mit der lizens von warhammer sich auch etwas an die vorlage halten muss und ich persönlich finde das auch gut so.


----------



## Terratec (4. Oktober 2008)

Weiß einer wie man einen Anhang rauseditieren kann? Ich hab vergessen die Namen zu schwärzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ok, habs geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (4. Oktober 2008)

Ja haste schon recht,sieht wirklich sehr viel gleich aus : / Da hat es mir in andren MMORPGS mehr spaß gemacht meinem Charakter beim leveln zu zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man z.B so richtig schöne Schulterstücke hat,macht das einfach mehr Spaß.Das ist in Warhammer wirklich auf der Strecke geblieben


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (4. Oktober 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Zeig doch mal bitte , bin ich mal gespannt.
> 
> @ Thread : Ich find´s ziemlich gelungen , gut , am Anfang sehen alle gleich aus.. aber in welchem Spiel ist das nicht so?
> ...



soo tada ich hab nur leider gesehen dass eins von hinten ist und sowas, aber wie gesagt ich bin gerade mal 17 und fand es bis jetzt echt nett (das start equip muss ich wohl nicht zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss auch nochmal sagen, dass ich die Umsetzung der Tabletop-Vorlage bei WAR wirklich gelungen finde. Da ist es halt auch so, dass gleiche Klassen in etwa gleich aussehen (Uniformierung!) aber sich im Detail unterscheiden. Und so ist es hier im Spiel halt auch. Wer genau hinschaut sieht schon den Unterschied zwischen z.B. zwei verschiedenen Aexten - aber dieser ist nunmal im Detail zu suchen (eine extra Verzierung, leicht unterschiedliche Textur) und faellt nicht durch das 2sqm grosse Axtblatt oder die Rundumleuchte am Axtende auf. Ich finde das sehr gelungen.

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, dass Leute meinen, dass dies bei anderen Spielen viel besser geloest waere. Natuerlich kann jeder spielen was er mag - und wenn er den Blink-Chic von WoW mag - warum nicht? Zu behaupten, dass es da aber viel mehr Abwechslung gaebe ist halt einfach nicht wahr. Freilich hat man beim Leveln unterschiedlichere Outfits - aber auch nur dann. Gerade im Maxlevel ist es da ja doch eher so, dass einfach alle mit dem T(x)-Sets ihrer Klasse rumlaufen und entsprechend gleich aussehen. Anpassbarkeit gibt es nicht, Abwechslung auch nicht. Der einzige grosse Unterschied ist noch, dass es bei WoW z.B. die gleichen Klassen bei verschiedenen Voelkern gibt und dadurch ein gewisser Grad optischer Abwechslung entsteht, da die gleiche Ruestung an einer Elfe nunmal anders aussieht als an einem Zwerg...


----------



## Shrukan (4. Oktober 2008)

man sollte mal net vergessen dass man die Farben der Items ändern kann ;P


----------



## Gilbradur (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde WAR allgemein schlecht gemacht. Ist aber alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Arondight- (4. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte wenigstens Modelunterschiede bei blauen und grünen Waffen machen.


----------



## Arul (4. Oktober 2008)

Versteh nicht warum man hier so lange rumlabert....wenn es wem nicht gefällt "MUß" er es ja nicht spielen!!!


Sinnlos über so etwas zu diss.


----------



## Katzendruide (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele einen Weißen Löwen und mir ist aufgefallen das sich das Equip alle 10Level ändert.
z.B.: Level1-8= Löwenfell als Schultern
        Level9-18= Löwenfell mit Tatze als Schultern
        Level19-28=Löwenfell was anders aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


        Level29-38=Glaube mit Löwenkopf usw.
Einfach mal im Ah gucken und dann sieht man das sich das immer alle 10 Level ändert.


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (4. Oktober 2008)

Arul schrieb:


> Versteh nicht warum man hier so lange rumlabert....wenn es wem nicht gefällt "MUß" er es ja nicht spielen!!!
> 
> 
> Sinnlos über so etwas zu diss.



Das muss erst aus Diskutiert werden und dann versinkt der Thread in den ewigen "Thread-Jagdgründen"


----------



## surric (4. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



/signed
Stimm das geht mir auch wahnsinnig auf die nerven.Hab nen Chaosbarbaren und die Axt will und will sich einfahc nicht verändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (4. Oktober 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist das in WoW anders, wo sich Jeder von allen Anderen unterscheidet....
> btw: Der Screenshot ist etwas älter...ich bin nicht immer so rumgelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vorweg, mich stört es nicht.

Aber, vor dem Release waren die Individualtitätsmöglichkeiten bein WAR DAS Pro Argument schlechthin. Da wurde gern immer und immer wieder in negativer Weise auf WoW verwiesen, wo z.B. jeder Krieger oder Magier im Endgame gleich aussehen würde (was so auch nicht stimmt). Und mir ist es völlig Latte, ob der Hexenjäger neben mir seine Rüstung nun gelb oder genauso blutrot gefärbt hat wie ich.

Das einzige Proargument, was ich hier sehe, dass eine Klasse auch mit Level 10 seiner Aufgabe entsprechend "gefährlich" ausschaut. Die Grundzüge in den Models bleiben aber das Spiel über, sodass m.E. nicht über WoW hergezogen werden sollte in diesem Punkt.


----------



## simoni (4. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mein 31 Sigmarpriester, wie man sieht hat er sich seit Level 1 gut verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephals (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss jetzt au mal was sagen
des Game steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und spielt sich jetzt schon gut
Über den Look kann man streiten 

ich sag nur :          NAAAAAAAAAA UND ???????  WAR Ist Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !k0m1k3r! (4. Oktober 2008)

Mephals schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt au mal was sagen
> des Game steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und spielt sich jetzt schon gut
> Über den Look kann man streiten
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Gorgamir (4. Oktober 2008)

Naja, gerade bei den Stoffrüstungen (z.b. Runenpriester) ist es schon ein wenig eintönig : ) Aber was solls.


----------



## DeAm0n24 (4. Oktober 2008)

Mephals schrieb:


> Also ich muss jetzt au mal was sagen
> des Game steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und spielt sich jetzt schon gut
> Über den Look kann man streiten
> 
> ...




/sign

Ich find die Klamotten zum Glück nicht so ubertrieben wie in WoW.


----------



## Rudi TD (4. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal die Questbelohnungen und grünen Dropps in WoW, aus dem Anfangs bis Mittelbereich an, die sehen auch fast alle gleich aus.


----------



## Pymonte (4. Oktober 2008)

Was viele Leute hier vergessen: In WoW gibts 9 Klassen. Die sehen immer gleich aus. Aber da nicht jede Rasse eine eigene Klasse hat, unterscheiden sich die Chars der Rasse mehr.

Ein Mensch Krieger sieht nun mal anders aus, als ein Mensch Magier.

ABER: Dafür sehen alle Magier, egal ob B11e, Troll, Mensch oder Gnom sich immer sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr ... sehr sehr sehr ähnlich (besonders dann im Endcontent). Und sry, aber Körperformen zählen nicht zu den Itemvariationen. 

In WAR hat jede Rasse eigene Klassen. Ergo sehen sich die Klassen untereinander sehr ähnlich. Auch hier gibt es zwar mehr Klassen pro Rasse, allerdings meist in einem geringerem Ausmaß. Also sieht ein Schwertkämpfer (Tank) nie wie ein Eisenbrecher oder Auserkorener aus (auch beides Tanks) und ein Zelot nie wie ein Schamane oder Erzmagier.

Das bedeutet, das jede Klasse ihren eigenen ItemStyle hat. Und dieser fält nur umso deutlicher auf als in WoW, da hier nicht Shadows/Hexer/Mages ihre Items (außer Sets) untereinander tauschen können. Also während ein Magier sehr wohl wie ein T6 Hexer aussehen kann (dank der Rnd Drops im selbigen Content), bzw alle T6 Magier fast komplett Identisch sind (außer sie tragen eben das Item oder den Stil einer anderen Klasse), so ist die in WAR nicht möglich. Denn ein Eisenbrecher würde nie den Schild eines Orks benutzen oder ein imperialer Mensch nie die Axt eines Chaoskriegers. Daher fällt das Itemtauschen der gleichen Rüstungsklasse so gut wie weg. Allerdings gibt es dennoch einiges an Variationen unter den Klassen und auch innerhalb der Klassen. 

Und lieber sehe ich aus, wie meine Schwarzork Kumpels, als wie jeder andere Krieger den es im Spiel gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber ich hab lieber Auswahl zwischen einigen Sachen die gut aussehen als zwischen 1000 verschiedenen die alle scheiße aussehen


----------



## Pymonte (4. Oktober 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber ich hab lieber Auswahl zwischen einigen Sachen die gut aussehen als zwischen 1000 verschiedenen die alle scheiße aussehen



/sign

Aber man findet eben immer was zum mäkeln, schließlich sollte ja WAR WoW 2.01 werden mit AoC Grafik bei niedrigstens Systemvorraussetzungen und PvE und RvR und Krieg und Frieden und Helden und RP und Spass und Leichtigkeit und Schwierigkeit und und und...

... ist es aber leider nicht gewurden, und nun müssen wir uns mit so einem lahmen Spiel mit nur 20 Rüstungssets/Klasse rumschlagen, das nicht mal Endcontent in Form von Raids hat!

Schande aber auch!!!!!11111[einseinself] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. Oktober 2008)

Herzig, dann guck dir mal die üstungen von WoW an, wenn du schonwieder vergleichen musst. 
In den Startgebieten sehen mal alle Rüstungen ganz gleich aus (Stoff, Leder und schwere Rüstungen).
Das ändert sich auch nach verlassen des Startgebietes noch nicht so schnell.
Und jetzt auf 70 sehen eh extrem viele Items gleich aus. Z.B Die Items vom schwarzen Tempel kann man nicht mehr von dem S3 unterscheiden. Und nein natürlich meine ich nicht das Tier 6, sondern einige non Set Epics.
Oder das neue rare PvP Set wo man für Ruf bekommt. Das vom Warri sieht z.B haargenau gleich aus wie die non Set Tankteile aus Kara. 
Allgemein haben sie den look vom Dungon Set 3!
Oh und die neuen sunwell Rüstungen + das S4! Alles was Platte, schwere Rüstung, Leder oder Stoff ist sieht ganz genau gleich aus, nur die Farben sind anmders und genau das kann man in WAR einfach selbst machen.

Hauptsache mal wieder jammern. xD


----------



## Siccaria (4. Oktober 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nun meint es gibt soooo viele Rüstungssets, dann schnappt euch doch mal eure Klasse und postet einfach mal Bilder der Items 1! Klasse in 1! Tier.
> 
> Sollte schnell gemacht sein bei der momentanen Anzahl.
> 
> ...


Hab ich doch bereits, siehe Seite 2 dieser Diskussion. Die ersten 3 sind T1, die andren beiden T2 (und ich hab nie behauptet das ich alle Roben hätte die es unterwegs gab).

Darüber hinaus möchte ich auf 2 Dinge hinweisen: 

Zum einen darauf das das die niedrigen Tiers sind bisher... viel mehr Sets lohnen nicht weil man da in wenigen Tagen durch ist (oder wieviel Sets will man noch haben für diese relativ kurze Spielzeit?). Manche Sachen hat man tatsächlich nur einige Stunden an bis man über den nächstbesseren Gegenstand stolpert.

Zum anderen sei darauf hingewiesen das 5 Trophäenslots die man am Ende hat durchaus eine Menge an Kombinationsmöglichkeiten bieten.
Laut der WARDatabase von Curse (http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=1.4) gibt es zur Zt. 257 unterschiedliche Trophäen, die meisten Trophys haben um die 4 Plätze an denen man sie anzeigen lassen kann. Rechnet mal aus wieviele Variablen sich daraus ergeben. 
Ähnliches gilt für die Farben. 2 Farbregionen pro Gegenstand die man ändern kann, 13 Farben dies allein bei jedem Standarthändler gibt, mindestens nochmal genausoviel - und ich glaube tatsächlich eher mehr, siehe die Farbpalette von GW nach denen die Sachen benannt werden. Bei GW gibts jedenfalls 47 normale + 8 metallic Farbtöne (+10 Inks, aber die zählen wohl nicht).


----------



## Pymonte (4. Oktober 2008)

Außerdem ist es doch in gewisserweise wie in WoW. Man fängt als kleiner Soldat (in WoW Miliz oder so) an, hat eigentlich nichts. Während man nun in WoW vom Hasentöter zum Drachenjäger aufsteigt, sieht auch die Rüstung etwas anders aus. Oft kitschig, aber manche Sachen passen zusammen und sind schick. In WAR ist man nen kleiner Soldat, hat nix weiter als die normale Rüstung. Dann wird man besser und erfahrener. Die Rüstung spielgelt das immer sehr gut wieder.

Persönlich zeigt sich in WAR eine größere Kontinuität an Veränderung als in WoW. Denn während ich mitm Mage/Krieger doch in sehr langen Levelabschnitten sehr ähnlich aussehe, ändert sich der Style der WAR Rüstungen andauernd.


----------



## Criddler (4. Oktober 2008)

wenn man mal überlegt wie es in WoW aussieht mit dem Itemdesign muss ich sagen 
gefällt es mir in WAR doch um einiges besser. Der einzige Unterschied bei WoW bestand
zwischen den Items auf von lvl 1-69 und dann halt 70.

Von 1 bins 69 konnte man sich lediglich ob man scheiße , extrem scheiße oder absolut scheiße aussehen wollte.
Auf lvl 70 gab es dann Set´s für Jede Klasse die dann auch so ziemlich jeder Spieler dieser Klasse hatte. 
Der einzige Unterschied war die Einfärbung was allein schon eine ganz schwache Leistung von Blizzard war. 
T4-6 gleiche Optik wie S1-3  Wenn du dich dann über ähnliche Items beio War noch aufregst kann ich dich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen


----------



## Icekiss (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab auch einen Vergleich mit AoC gezogen und muss sagen, dass im Gegensatz zu meinen dortigen Chars (4 auf Maxlevel) 
bei WAR schon im Anfangsbereich deutlich mehr Diversifizierung da ist. Bei AoC ist z.B. meine Priesterin fast immer im Einheitslook 
(braun und grau) rumgelaufen und nie mit ner Robe oder so. Mit Highend-Instanzen und so wurde es dann erträglicher aber bis Maxlevel 
nur öde und das bei einem Spiel, wo einem sofort nach Betreten der Spielwelt die tolle Grafik und die tolle Ausrüstung der 
Nichtspielercharaktere auffällt. Da will man den eigenen Char doch nicht in Sack und Asche rumlaufen sehen ;-)

*Gut bei WAR ist, was es bei AoC nicht gibt, dass man bei verschiedenen Händlern Rüstungsteile einfärben kann - das
ist recht interessant und mit dem Loot gibt es ja auch oft genug Farben.* (Edit: Nicht jede Rüssi lässt sich färben - nocht nicht).
So kann man sich bei gleichem Item von Primär- und Sekundär-Farbe her schon etwas einen eigen "Look" geben.  Ich halte 
auch immer die Augen offen was Chars, die ein paar Level über mir sind so tragen und ich muss sagen, das ist dann richtig 
spannend und motivierend auch bald sowas tragen zu können. Es gibt sie also die, die stylischen Sachen, die man so gerne haben will.

*Itemvielfalt sehe ich gesichert, da lt. Entwickler darüber die Individualsierung des Chars geschieht!*
Bei WAR sehe ich es also besser, doch noch nicht so gut, dass die Entwickler die Hände in den Schoß legen dürfen.
Mehr Individualisierung ist einfach zwingend, denn was ich echt nicht gelungen finde in WAR, ist die Charaktererstellung. 
Viel zu wenig Möglichkeiten gibt es da um zu einem individuellem Aussehen des Chars zu bekommen. Schmuck
und Trophäen sollen im Laufe der Zeit den Charakter individualisieren - ich denke wir werden da noch viel zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Rondaru (4. Oktober 2008)

Klassenbasiertes Rüstungs-Design, das sich im Laufe der Levels nur in kleinen Details ändert, ist eigentlich ein Prinzip, das die meisten MMORPGs verwenden. WoW ist hier der Ausreißer, nicht WAR.

In DAoC war das schon so und die ganzen Asia-Grinder wie Lineage 2 haben es ebenso gehalten. Der Vorteil ist, dass die Klassen deutlich an der Ausrüstung zu erkennen sind und dass die Spielfigur auch auf niedrigen Levels stimmig aussehen - nicht wie bei WoW, wo man nur wegen der besseren Stats in pinkfarbenen Höschchen rumlaufen muss.

In DAoC wie in WAR wird ohnehin irgendwann das Gildenwappen auf dem Umhang zum markantesten Merkmal eines Spielers, denn Solisten werden im RvR eh nichts reißen können. Die offen zur Schau gestellte Zugehörigkeit zu einer erfolgreichen RvR-Gilde wird dann vielen wichtiger sein als die individuelle Ausgestaltung ihres Charakters.

Und dann sei noch auf das Tabletop-Warhammer verwiesen, wo ohnehin mit "Armeen" gespielt wird, bei denen alle Figuren einer Klasse auch einheitlich aussehen und bemalt sind. Das chaotische Ausrüstungs-Durcheinander wie bei WoW würde da eher konträr wirken.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass im Endgame einige besonders hochlevelige und seltene Items sich nochmal vom T4-Look abheben werden, auch wenn die Unterschiede nur dezent sein werden. War in DAoC auch schon so. Um zusehen wie erfolgreich ein Spieler ist, muss man ihn sich halt schon etwas genauer anschauen.


----------



## makkaal (4. Oktober 2008)

> Und dann sei noch auf das Tabletop-Warhammer verwiesen, wo ohnehin mit "Armeen" gespielt wird, bei denen alle Figuren einer Klasse auch einheitlich aussehen und bemalt sind. Das chaotische Ausrüstungs-Durcheinander wie bei WoW würde da eher konträr wirken.



*Das* sollte eigentlich das Totschlag-Argument des Threads sein, was bisher leider nur selten angesprochen und noch geringer von der Gegenseite beachtet wurde.
Obwohl die Klassen (meines Wissens nach) elitäre Einheiten des Tabletops darstellen, so gehören sie dennoch zu größeren Verbänden.
WAR ist nunmal ein Spiel, was auf militärischen Grundlagen basiert - in Ausgeglichenheit (Balance - bitte französisch aussprechen!), in Mechanik und in Hintergrundgeschichte.

Sogar bei Guerillakriegen tragen die Kämpfer meist irgendwelche Gegenstände an sich, die sie als Teil einer bestimmten Fraktion erkennbar macht, machmal sogar als eine Art tiefer gehende Zugehörigkeitszeichen, als Teil einer bestimmten Gruppierung.
Uniformen vereinheitlichen, und das ist genau Sinn und Zweck der Sache.
Sie sollen erkennbar machen, sie sollen ein Gemeinschaftsgefühl verdeutlichen.

Sowohl in historischen als auch modernen Armeen sieht man auch keine Soldaten, die völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Kleidung anhatten. Heutzutage  übrigens würde die Diskrepanz zwischen "Zugehörigkeit zu einer Armee" und "ich trage nicht meine Uniform, sondern was mir gefällt - es sieht halt besser aus" als Verstoß gegen, lasst mich nicht lügen, Genfer Konvention bzw. Humanitäres Völkerrecht gelten. Das nur als "nice to know" Einwurf.

Da ich mich aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit mit meinen Mitspielern verbundener fühle, kann ich ausgesprochen gut damit leben. Und Möglichkeiten, sich zu individualisieren, sind unterschwellig, wie im echten Leben:
Trophäen - ich glaube, es war in "Band of Brothers", wo einer der Soldaten stolz die Reihe an Uhren zeigt, die er von gefallenen Wehrmachtssoldaten "gefleddert" hat - und die verschiedenen Fertigkeiten (Moral, Taktiken, Meisterschaften).
Die optionale Farbgebung widerspricht diesem Konstrukt zwar in gewisser Weise, dennoch möchte ich es nicht missen. Als ich neulich ca 12 Mann einer Gilde (Namen leider nicht gemerkt) gänzlich in Rot-Silber-Gelb gesehen habe, war ich hin und weg...


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. Oktober 2008)

Tja haste vl auch mal n bisle auf der warhammer seite geschnuppert dort sieht man klar und deutlich das sich hauptsächlich die Rüstungen in den Tiers unterscheiden bedeutet Tier 1 sieht anders aus als Tier2.
Sonst sind es aber auch Kleinigkeiten die anders sind auserdem kannste deine Rüssi färben das reicht für mich locker


----------



## jörgk (5. Oktober 2008)

hm,

ist das wow forum nicht relativ weit oben im forum zu finden?? das die sich immer alle hierher verklickern müsen *kopfschüttel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2008)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> auserdem kannste deine Rüssi färben das reicht für mich locker



Wobei hier noch das Problem ist, dass man eben nicht alles färben kann. Da die Technik an sich aber da ist hoffe ich mal dass dieses Problem noch behoben wird.


----------



## Dashy (5. Oktober 2008)

Sorry aber "LÜGE LÜGE DAS GIBT NE RÜGE" oO
Das ist einfach nicht wa(h)r bis jezt hatte jedes Item seinen eigent style und ein anderes Template, zwar sind wie Deadwool es gesagt hatt alle ein bisschen gleich ( PvP und Quest items ) noch es gibt komplett verschiedene designs. Auch die Färbung, Größe und iutachases sind verschieden ;-)

Btw: 
Blackork
Choosen
Magus ( wobei es mir da doch zu ähnlich vorkommt )


----------



## Pymonte (5. Oktober 2008)

also, man kann primär und sekundär färben, meist ist dann das komplette Teil gefärbt, selten gibt es wirklich unffärbbare Stellen. Einzige Ausnahme bilden hier 'vorgefertigte' Items, die man gar nicht färben kann. Aber die sind recht selten. Bisher gabs zu jedem item Stil auch eine komplett färbbare, was ja für lvl 40 usw hoffen lässt. BtW würd ichs sinnlos finden, ein Kettenhemd oder irgendwelche fitzelig kleinen Teile seperat zu färben.

@makkaal, ja Gildenfarben waren schon in DAoC recht häufig, hab ich mir sagen lassen und ich hoffe das es in WAR auch so wird, da es einfach einen Wiedererkennungswert gibt. Und zum Thema Einheiten und Einheitenkennzeichnung passt.


----------



## OldboyX (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe nur bisher vereinzelt Items im low-level Bereich gesehen welche einfach auf "nicht färbbar" geflaggt waren. Auf Rang 29 kann ich meinen Schwarzork eigentlich nach Wunsch einfärben.


----------



## Deadwayn (5. Oktober 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> An den ersteller - Fehlt dir der optische Schwanzvergleich wie in WoW? Da Aussehen der Rüstungen verbessert sich bis 20 durchaus und so wie es ist finde ich das gut. Muss ja nicht jeder rumposen was für ein toller Hecht er ist.



Hihi, das erinnert mich doch stark an "It´s not a bug - it is a feature!"

Davon mal ganz abgesehen - der wahre Held braucht keine goldene Rüstung und blitzende Schwerter. Mr. Miyagi hat auch nichts besonderes an.
Es ist doch wirklich sowas von egal, ob jemandem die Rüstungen gefallen oder nicht. Hier kennt doch fast keiner den anderen persönlich und weshalb sollte es mich stören, wenn du, lieber Leser, die Rüstung magst? Oder nicht? Ich werde nicht dein Schwager oder muss mich anderweitig mit dir auseinandersetzen. In der Gilde und mit Leuten, die man kennt ist das was anderes - aber im Forum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt die Preisfrage!

Würde der gesammelte Hass aus dem Buffed-Forum ausreichen, um genügend Ectoplasma zu bilden, damit das ganze Land vernichtet wird?

P.S. mich persönlich interessiert die Rüstung nicht wirklich, abgesehen von T5 am Tauren-Krieger. Aber in Warhammer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da zählt doch nur der SPIELSPAß!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwayn (5. Oktober 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> hm,
> 
> ist das wow forum nicht relativ weit oben im forum zu finden?? das die sich immer alle hierher verklickern müsen *kopfschüttel*
> 
> ...



Die meisten werden sich auch nicht ins WAR-Forum verirren, aber weil auf der Buffed-Startseite ja immer der Forenticker läuft klickt man halt drauf - shit happens


----------



## Valeriah (5. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mich einen Lügner zu nennen ist schon ein ziemlich starkes Stück; und ich habe Screenshots von meinem Sigmar-Priester und der sieht in jedem Detail bis auf die Farbe and allen Teilen gleich aus. Da die Screenshots aus dem Login-Screen sind (die große Figur rechts) kann man sogar feststellen, das der Spruch in der Brustplatte immer gleich ist. (Ye shalt shuffer not a heretic to live, "Du sollst es nicht dulden/ertragen das ein Ketzer lebt"). Auch Hämmer, egal ob mit 5 oder 35 dps sind selbst in den Verzierungsdetails exakt gleich.



Nein Lügner würde ich dich nicht nennen, *hier-bitte-die-zutreffende-beleidigung-einsetzten* trifft es wohl eher...wenn ich so Posts wie von dir lese muss ich lachen. So war ich mit 12 auch mal... keine Sorge, mit der Reife kommt auch die Einsicht das Grafik nicht alles ist. Vllt solltest du dir einfach ein anderes Spiel suchen? Hab gehört in WoW suchen sie noch Mitstreiter, da gibts auch lauter lustige bunte Gestalten, ne Story die man nicht mehr wirklich blickt und du kannst stundenlang irgendwelche tierchen töten die schwerter und rüstungen fallen lassen...


----------



## fortuneNext (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie ich immer sage: In War ist eben nicht jeder ein Superheld, sondern ein normaler Soldat einer Armee. Finde dich mit deiner Rolle ab!


----------



## Monkeyrama (8. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



1. Ist Warhammer nicht Kunti Bunti WoW mit den Rüstungsteilen die aussehen wie aus dem 22ten Jahrhundert. Nein Warhammer ist in einer mehr realistisch angehauchten Welt aufgebaut, da gibts keine schwebenden Schulterstücke die so Groß wie Häußer sind.
2. Wurde das Individualisieren aufs Färben sowie die Trophäen bezogen die man sich an die Rüstungen machen kann und da gibts ja nicht gerade eine Kleine auswahl davon.
3. Wird die richtige Individualisierung erst mit lvl 40 in Kraft treten

in diesem Sinen Gucken-Denken-Posten. Danke Tschau.


----------



## Iwarsnet (8. Oktober 2008)

hatte ich bis lvl 20 auch gedacht.... mit t3 wirds anders!

und mit t3 ist das gebiet gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kein türkis nano superman set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (10. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find es eigentlich gut das die Rüstungen so ziemlich alle das gleiche Modell haben zuimindest je nach den verschiedenen Tier-Gebieten. Weil man denn doch eher das gefühl hat wirklich in einer Armee des eigenen Reiches zu stehen und nciht in einem Haufen von Söldnern die sich jeder was selber zusammenbasteln. War ja im mittelalter nicht anders da sah auch jeder in der Armee gleich aus je nachdem was er für einen Rang und BEwaffnung/Aufgabe hatte. Deshalb versteh ich nicht wirklich wie man sich über sowas aufregen kann finde es eher positiv ^^. Und was macht bitte mehr eindruck eine Komplette Frontlinie aus Kämpfern in einheitlicher Rüstung oder eine Frontlinie aus Kämpfern in der jeder ne andere Rüstung hat? Ich tendiere zum ersteren zwar kann man sich damit nicht so profilieren wie einige das gerne hätten aber sieht trotzdem besser aus.


----------



## DaMeep (10. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mir aber auch aufgefallen . 
Da ich ja mehrere Chars gleichzeitig spielen sind alle noch unter 20 . 
Und da muß man von lvl5 - 19 ( höher bin ich halt noch nicht ) schon mit der Lupe nach Unterschieden suchen . 
ich will ja nicht aussehen wie ein reklameschild ( leuchtendes zeug finde ich unpassend in einem Fantasygame ) , aber wenn man ein neues item hat hofft man doch immer das sich am aussehen was verändert . 
Das würde sich schon stark bessern wenn man mehr umfärben könnte . Bei der hälfte meiner items kommt die meldung "dieser gegenstand kann nicht gefärbt werden" . Besonders nervig beim umhang . 
Bei meinem SChattengrieger kommt dazu das man den Hauptteil der Rüstung nicht färben kann , klar das ist Leder aber man muß doch nicht ausgerechnet beim färben anfangen auf Realismus zu achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mein Schattenkrieger ist jezt Rot/Blau/Grün und Braun , sieht zwar komisch aus , aber wenigstens setze ich mich von den anderen ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (10. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Aber mein Schattenkrieger ist jezt Rot/Blau/Grün und Braun , sieht zwar komisch aus , aber wenigstens setze ich mich von den anderen ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So sehen meine Gegner aus, wenn ich mit Ihnen fertig bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jum (10. Oktober 2008)

Naja also ich habe als Hexenjäger nun mit lvl 18 ungefähr 5 mal ne neue Waffe bekommen und die sahen immer alle gleich aus. Bei der Kleidung .... ok die sah immer anderst aus. Aber das meine Pistole seit ca. lvl 10 immer gleich aus sieht find ich auch bissl doof.

Naja wird sich bestimmt noch ändern. Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Deadwool (10. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann mich echt nicht beklagen was Item Design angeht. Macht mal die Public Quests der anderen Völker. Also wenn ihr normalerweise im Grünhäute / Zwergen Gebiet spielt, reist zB einfach mal zu den Elfen und macht das selbe Kapitel nochmal. Da gibt es andere Einflussbelohnungen für eure Karriere, die manchmal völlig anders aussehen als das Grunddesigns des aktuellen Tiers.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (10. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



Woher kommst du? Aus WoW? Bin ich mir fast sicher.

Ich überlege gerade, wie mein Char damals die ersten 20 Levels aussah bei WoW.... jo, in etwa wie ein Clown -.-

Schon durch den Fakt, dass du hier Items färben kannst, und Trophäen aufsetzen kannst, gibts hier 2132132131321x mal Möglichkeiten, als beispielsweise in WoW, wo sehr viele Spieler sich ähnlich sehen.



jum schrieb:


> Naja also ich habe als Hexenjäger nun mit lvl 18 ungefähr 5 mal ne neue Waffe bekommen und die sahen immer alle gleich aus. Bei der Kleidung .... ok die sah immer anderst aus. Aber das meine Pistole seit ca. lvl 10 immer gleich aus sieht find ich auch bissl doof.
> 
> Naja wird sich bestimmt noch ändern. Hoffe ich zumindest



Es ist halt eine Pistole, was willst du da Besonderes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (10. Oktober 2008)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Woher kommst du? Aus WoW? Bin ich mir fast sicher.
> 
> Ich überlege gerade, wie mein Char damals die ersten 20 Levels aussah bei WoW.... jo, in etwa wie ein Clown -.-
> 
> ...



Egal, was man an diesem Spiel bemängelt, und sei es noch so wahr, die Fanboys schaffen es immer wieder, durch schwachsinnige Gegenargumente zu glänzen.

Natürlich erwartete ich, als mein Sigma seinen zweiten Hammer bekam, das der anders auszusehen hätte als der erste. Leider habe ich mit nun mit lvl22 immer noch ganz genau das gleiche Model (Hammer aus Chapter 8).

Da hätte man schon was kreativer sein können, ich hoffe, da passiert noch was.

Den ganzen Fanboys hier: Ihr jubelt über 4xServerwartung pro Woche, ihr jubelt über eine nicht mehr ganz so grottige Performance, hier jubelt ihr über absolut identische Charakter-Models... Fasst Euch mal an den Kopp, es scheint, als hättet ihr alle wow ziemlich über, weshalb ihr bei diesem neuen Spiel aber auch alles in Kauf nehmt. Ziemlich erbärmlich, jeden gleich runter zu machen, der etwas an Eurem neuen "Zuhause" bemängelt.

Und Mängel gibt es noch genug, und die gilt es publik zu machen, damit Mythic sie beheben kann. Also Kopp zu und erstmal nachdenken!

Edith meint grad, das 99% im t2 mit schneeweissen Mänteln rumrennen sei in noch keinem Game zu sehn gewesen, sehr innovativ und so.... abwechslungsreich XD


----------



## Deadwool (10. Oktober 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mit nun mit lvl22 immer noch ganz genau das gleiche Model (Hammer aus Chapter 8).


Dann mach mal die aktuellen Kapitel. Mit Level 22 müsstest du bereits bei Kapitel 11 sein. Ich bin überzeugt dass das Design des Hammers dazwischen ändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (10. Oktober 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dann mach mal die aktuellen Kapitel. Mit Level 22 müsstest du bereits bei Kapitel 11 sein. Ich bin überzeugt dass das Design des Hammers dazwischen ändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo steht das ich mit lvl22 bei ch11 sein muss? Ich mache alle Quests in den Gebieten und hänge viel in Scenarios rum, also das ist einfach Mist den du da von dir gibst. Auch die anderen Spieler, die man bei den PQs trifft sind auf meinem Lvl, von daher...


----------



## keen. (10. Oktober 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Wo steht das ich mit lvl22 bei ch11 sein muss? ...



muss nich, nur sieht man an den belohnungen der kapitel für welches lvl sie gedacht sind.
mal agbesehen davon, dass ich mit meinem sigmar damals bereits mit lvl 12  3 verschiedene hammer models hatte.
sind zwar kleine unterschiede (mal das imperium-siegel auf dem hammer, dann ne gekrümmte rückseite des hammers oä).

die models ähneln sich, sind aber nicht gleich (der großteil zumindest)


----------



## softcake_orange (10. Oktober 2008)

Nur mal so zur Info. Viele Items, ich erinnere mich da an die Schusswaffen, sahen bis Lv. 60 gleich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde die Items in WAR schon jetzt sehr viel ansprechender. Alles sieht erwachsener, reifer aus und hat vom style her WoW sowieso schon in der Tasche. Ich denke, dass mit fortlaufendem Spiel immer mehr und abwechslungsreichere Items kommen werden. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass wir erst seit ein paar Tagen online sind...


----------



## Theroas (10. Oktober 2008)

Wann entstand in World of Warcraft eigentlich der Anspruch der Community, daß ein
"mächtiges" Item 200% zu groß sein muß und ein Char nicht weniger als 10 Farben
tragen darf um als echter Epic-Held zu gelten?


----------



## DaMeep (10. Oktober 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Wann entstand in World of Warcraft eigentlich der Anspruch der Community, daß ein
> "mächtiges" Item 200% zu groß sein muß und ein Char nicht weniger als 10 Farben
> tragen darf um als echter Epic-Held zu gelten?



Wann entstand bei ehemaligen WoW spieler eigentlich die unsitte sich nie einen thread richtig durchzulesen , bzw. völlig daran vorbei zu posten ? 

Und nochmal extra für dich : Es geht darum das die items teilweise lange genau das selbe model haben . Wir wollen keine leuchtende Rüsstung mit 2m hohen Schulterpostern . 
Wir wollen einfach nur mehr abwechslung bei den items . Mei LotR gehts doch auch , da leuchtet nix und trotzdem sieht man ständig anders aussehende Items .


----------



## Theroas (10. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Wann entstand bei ehemaligen WoW spieler eigentlich die unsitte sich nie einen thread richtig durchzulesen , bzw. völlig daran vorbei zu posten ?
> 
> Und nochmal extra für dich : Es geht darum das die items teilweise lange genau das selbe model haben . Wir wollen keine leuchtende Rüsstung mit 2m hohen Schulterpostern .
> Wir wollen einfach nur mehr abwechslung bei den items . Mei LotR gehts doch auch , da leuchtet nix und trotzdem sieht man ständig anders aussehende Items .



Thread ganz überflogen, model-Einseitigkeit ist bereits widerlegt und Lotro glänzt realismusbedingt vor allem durch Texturvielfalt.
Weiterhin ist dieser Thread jetzt schon mehrere Seiten lang und das "Ur-Thema" ist totdiskutiert.

Und jetzt "extra für dich" nochmal meine Frage:
Wann wurde bei World of Warcraft auf glaubwürdige Proportionen geschissen?

Ich weiß es nicht mehr genau, ist zu lange her. Ich kann mich erinnern, daß Zinrokh aus Zul Gurrub schon mächtig groß war.


----------



## DaMeep (10. Oktober 2008)

Wen interessiert das im WAR forum ? Geh ins WoW forum wenn du darüber diskutieren möchtest , hier hat das nichts zu suchen und ist völlig wayne für diesen thread . 

Und hier wurde granichts wiederlegt . Mein Sigmarpriester hat auch schön verschiedene sachen . Da nuzt bei meinem Schattenkrieger aber nicht viel der seit 24h played time die selben Items mit anderen stats bekommt . 

Und nur weil man Groß schreibt wird eine aussage nicht richtig oder wichtiger . Ich habe gute Augen und kann auch die normale schriftgröße sehr gut erkennen .


----------



## Ichweissnichts (10. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das im WAR forum ? Geh ins WoW forum wenn du darüber diskutieren möchtest , hier hat das nichts zu suchen und ist völlig wayne für diesen thread .
> 
> Und hier wurde granichts wiederlegt . Mein Sigmarpriester hat auch schön verschiedene sachen . Da nuzt bei meinem Schattenkrieger aber nicht viel der seit 24h played time die selben Items mit anderen stats bekommt .
> 
> Und nur weil man Groß schreibt wird eine aussage nicht richtig oder wichtiger . Ich habe gute Augen und kann auch die normale schriftgröße sehr gut erkennen .



Doch, das wurde längst widerlegt!


Schön, wie man mit Behauptungen, welche man dazu mit keinen Argumenten stützt, "diskutieren" kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (10. Oktober 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Doch, das wurde längst widerlegt!
> 
> 
> Schön, wie man mit Behauptungen, welche man dazu mit keinen Argumenten stützt, "diskutieren" kann.
> ...



Also fasse ich mal zusammen :
Der TE sagt alle items sehen gleich aus 
Der Fanboy sagt ne stimmt garnicht !

Damit währe das also wiederlegt . OK , ich kenne das anders aber wenn das hier so üblich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (10. Oktober 2008)

WAR ist das erste MMORPG, das ich kenne in dem schwere Rüstungen mal wirklich nach Metall aussehen. Meine Meinung.

Außerdem sind wir im Krieg und nicht auf dem Catwalk.


----------



## keen. (10. Oktober 2008)

nuja , kann mich nur wiederholen:

ähnlich : ja
gleich : nein

.. liegt vielleicht auch an den grafikeinstellungen. (logisch das mit 800*600 auf lowdetails alles gleich aussieht)

mein machinist zb hat auch sei lvl 8 bis 16 die selben itemmodelle gehabt, mit verschiedenen stats.
jedoch waren die nich exakt gleich, die feinheiten machen die unterschiede (andere webmaschen, nähte usw)

mag nich das gelbe vom ei sein, aber finds besser wie der neue lila-powerranger rumzulaufen, wie es in einem gewissen anderen spiel üblich war auf dem lvl.


----------



## DaMeep (10. Oktober 2008)

joekay schrieb:


> WAR ist das erste MMORPG, das ich kenne in dem schwere Rüstungen mal wirklich nach Metall aussehen. Meine Meinung.



Darum gehts ja nicht , ich stimme dir da auch zu . 
Mein Sigmarprister sieht auch richtig nett aus ( das trifft eigentlich schon sehr früh auf alle chars zu ) . 
Bei einigen klassen fehlt aber IMO die vielfalt . Jezt stellt sich nur die frage ob das generell so ist oder ob das auch mit droppluck zu tun hat . 
Mein Sigmar hat sich von lvl8 zu ~ 15 stark verändert , mein Schattenkrieger leider aber nicht . Und ich mache immer einen gesunden mix aus PQs PVP und normalen Quests .

edit 
Jop diese rüstungen wo man erstmal überlegt ob da grade der CocaCola Truck vorbeifährt gibts zum glück nicht . 
Also ich spiele auf 1366x768 ( ich spiel an meinem LCD TV ) und habbe die Grafik auf MAX incl. AA und AF und ich sehe wirklich keine unterschiede . Nur die Bögen haben auf lvl 15 (ca.) 2 andere Models bekommen , 1m Kriegsbogen und 1x Langbogen . Evtl übersehe ich da aber wirklich was .


----------



## keen. (10. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> ... Jezt stellt sich nur die frage ob das generell so ist oder ob das auch mit droppluck zu tun hat . ...



scheint leider so,dass es bissl droppech ist bei dir.
bei jedem char den ich bisher ins leben gerufen hab, war der wandel
von lvl zu lvl größer (mal abgesehen von dem machinist, dessen bart so groß is , dass ich oft
nichtmal bemerkt hab ob was anders war) .

ähnlich bei den characteren meiner bekannten, die auch immer unterschiedlich aussahen, obwohl
selbe karriere und lvl.


----------



## Theroas (10. Oktober 2008)

MICH interessiert das im War-Forum. Vor allem weil hier ein Ex-Wowler nach 3 Jahren
schöner-bunter-größer-doller mit einem gewöhnlichen Item-look nicht mehr zufrieden
ist. Das muß er ja irgendwo her haben - ich tippe jetzt mal auf World of Warcraft.

So geht das sicher vielen, da sie gewöhnt sind, daß ihr Charakter dauernd größer, böser
und wichtiger aussieht - und wenn dem nicht so ist, sind sie unzufrieden, nicht, weil das
Spiel schlecht wäre, sondern weil sie eben nicht größer, böser und wichtiger aussehen.

Schlecht.

Also nochmal und wieder in Größe 4, damit es zwischen all dem "WAR-ist-besser-WOW-
ist-besser" vielleicht jemand liest:
Wann fing Blizzard damit an, den Spielern für ein schnelles Erfolgserlebnis und auf Kosten
der Glaubwürdigkeit Items in nie dagewesenen Dimensionen zu geben, sodaß diese in
anderen Spielen unzufrieden sind wenn sie mal ne Weile Matsch tragen müssen?

Sollte jemand eine Antwort auf meine FRAGE (nicht AUSSAGE) haben dann freue ich mich,
wer den entnervten sterbenden Schwan machen will, auch gut.

Etwas Hintergrund:
Ich levelte in World of Warcraft von 0-70 und bis Level 50 gabs bei jeder Klasse die immer
gleichen models in verschiedenen Farben - und alle Chars sahen gleich aus: bunt.
(oder man Entschied sich für grüne Setteile - dann liefs aber eher mäßig -> grün)
In HDRO levele ich von 0-50 und die ersten 20 Level war mein Waffenmeister ein grau-
brauner Kettenfleck in der Landschaft, mit wahlweise rotem, grünen oder orangenen Mantel.
(und es war gut so, denn mein Char war jung und dumm und unbedeutend.)
Nun sehe ich andauernd WAR-Screenshots, in denen Charaktere in stimmigem Gewand
durch die Gegend stiefeln und frage mich: Wieso kann man damit nicht zufrieden sein?

Das sollte die Motivation hinter meiner FRAGE jetzt eigentlich ganz gut offengelegt haben.


----------



## Ronma (10. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...




Go Go Power Rangers!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (bezogen auf die Setoptik seit dem Tier 2 Set in BWL, hach ja... das waren noch Zeiten... BWL...^^)

Nein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zum Glück nich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMeep (10. Oktober 2008)

@Theoras

Da ich nie der Epic jäger war kann ich dir diese frage nicht beantworten . 

Aber : JA , ich will das man sieht das mein Char lvl19 ist und nicht lvl6 . 
Wie gut einem die einzelnen items jezt gefallen ist reine geschmackssache . 
Es gibt nunmal verschiedene spielertypen , ich bin jemand der sogar mal bewusst schlechtere stats in Kauf nimmt wenn mir ein item Optisch besser gefällt . 
Der grund ist ganz einfach , ich sehe meinen char in jeder sekunde die ich spiele und da muß er mir gefallen . Dazu freue ich mich einfach wenn ich sehe wie er sich weiter entwickelt . 
Ich weis nicht wieso das nun verwervlich sein soll . Das ist auch keine mechanick die von WoW erfunden wurde . Das war schon in Everquest , AO , DaoC , SWG , und auch jüngst bei LotrO so ( ich nenne nun nur spiele die selbst zumindest ausgiebig  angespielt habe ) . 

Wie es scheint liegt das wohl aber auch am Dropluck und ( wie ich !vermute! ) auch an der Klasse die man spielt , also ist das wohl kein generelles "problem" ( eher ein problemchen ) . 

Und nochmal . 
Wenn man so groß schreibt wirkt das aggresiv , daher halte ich das für die schlteste möglichkeit seinen standpunkt zu erörtern .

@Ronma 
Du willst uns wohl ärgern . Niemand will chars wie bei WoW ( ok zumindest die meisten nicht ) , nur mehr abwechslung .


----------



## Black_Seraph (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte nur noch darauf, dass sich hier Schami-Spieler melden und mäkeln ihr Goblin würde immer nur fetzen tragen, statt des WoW-T6 Sets. Und tanken könne der auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt vieles was den Char unique machen kann. Die Trophäen zum Beispiel sind eine tolle Idee.
Und wer blinken und leuchten will, der muss halt nen Chosen spielen und im 3-Sekunden-Takt die Aura switchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




See you on the battlefield!


----------



## Theroas (10. Oktober 2008)

@DaMeep

Und ich akzeptiere deine Meinung und Einstellung, beide sind auch nicht verwerflich.

Ich hab mich jetzt nur noch gerechtfertigt, warum ich meine Frage gestellt habe, da
diese anscheinend anders ankam als gedacht. Zum Thema trug sie sicher nicht 100%
bei, was ich aber nicht schlimm finde weil ein solcher "Meinungs-Thread" meistens
schon ab Seite 3 einfach nur noch rotiert.


----------



## antileet (10. Oktober 2008)

es stimmt schon, dass viele items von lvl 1-10,10-20, usw. den gleichen look haben, nur du kannst deine items ja auch mit fetten trophäen behängen, dann sehen die schon ganz anders aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von färben ganz zu schweigen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem find ich es gut, dass die entwickler nicht zuviele skins eingebaut haben, man soll ja auch einen char direkt ansehen können welche klasse er spielt... das wär ja sonst kompletter schwachsinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im mittelalter vor ner schlacht haben die soldaten sich ja auch nicht beschwert, dass sie alle die gleiche rüstung + wappen tragen (ausnahme: ritter)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
von daher, mir ists auf jedenfall egal wie meine hochelfe rumturnt (außer der maskenhelm, der ist ganz geil)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. Oktober 2008)

Jup, hast Du recht... ein weiterer Punkt sich gegen WAR zu entscheiden!


----------



## Firato (10. Oktober 2008)

Naja ihr seit halt nicht die Super Helden/Solo Abenteuerer wie in WoW.IN War gehöhrt ihr zur einer Armee, zwar zur Elite aber immer noch zu einer Armee.Und Armeen laufen nun mal mit den gleichen Uniformen/rüstungen rum.Oder habt ihr mal in der Bundeswehr gesehen das da einer ein Anzug trägt der andere ein Trainingsanzug usw......im einstaz^^


darum finde ich das gut so.....wie es jetzt ist.Auserdem unterscheiden sich die rüssis später mit höhren RR Rängen.Dazu ist Warhammer einer Lizens unterlegen und an dieser müssen sie sich halten.Z.b kann man ein Feuerzauberer keine Platten ähnliche rüssi geben.Es passt nicht zur Warhammer Welt.


----------



## Deadwool (10. Oktober 2008)

DaMeep schrieb:


> Also fasse ich mal zusammen :
> Der TE sagt alle items sehen gleich aus
> Der Fanboy sagt ne stimmt garnicht !
> 
> ...


Es wurden auch Screenshots gepostet welche die Aussage des TE widerlegen. Aber schreiben scheint für viele einfacher zu sein als zu lesen.
Zudem reicht ein Blick in die neue Buffed Item Datenbank mit 3D Vorschau, um zu sehen dass es wesentlich mehr Designs gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (10. Oktober 2008)

Lauft doch einfach in Unterwäsche rum, sofern Ihr einen weiblichen Avatar spielt. Sieht einfach noch am besten aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (10. Oktober 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Es wurden auch Screenshots gepostet welche die Aussage des TE widerlegen. Aber schreiben scheint für viele einfacher zu sein als zu lesen.
> Zudem reicht ein Blick in die neue Buffed Item Datenbank mit 3D Vorschau, um zu sehen dass es wesentlich mehr Designs gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur das die Screenshots das grundlegende Statement des TE eher noch bestätigen, aber ich glaub die Diskussion ist sowiso eher müssig.


----------



## Iaido (10. Oktober 2008)

Ronma schrieb:


> Go Go Power Rangers!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl echt zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry hab mir ehrlich gesagt nicht alle antworten durchgelesen, bestimmt wiederhole ich mich jetzt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

joar Ronma die alten zeiten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da kann ich mich auch noch gut drann erinnern, evtl. liegts auch daran das mir es so kack egal ist wie die rüssi und die waffen meines chars aussehen in WAR! in WoW bin ich ewigkeiten in komplett T2 (haargenau wie die 4 anderen Druiden aus meiner Gilde) rumgelaufen bis endlich AQ und dann kurz drauf naxx kam.

man leute WAR ist doch was ganz anderes! in WAR herrscht KRIIIIEEEGGG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist keine zeit für bunte farben oder individualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schönes WE euch zusammen


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. Oktober 2008)

Jerberan schrieb:


> das szenario in WAR ist ;den ganzen fantasy und magiekram mal ausen vor ,unserer welt im mittelalter sehr ähnlich .und selbst in unserer zeit wird überall auf der welt krieg und elend verbreitet um die frage zu beantworten wer den cooleren imaginären freund hat oder sich persönlich zu bereichern .
> um das zu wissen muss ich mich nichtmal zum fenster bewegen .das tolle fenster mit beweglichen bildern aka fernsehen reicht dafür völlig aus sofern das eigene tvprogramm nicht nur aus MTV und 9live besteht .
> 
> kannst mir ja mal gerne einen krieg nennen in dem jeder soldat/krieger in einer anderen farbenfrohen rüstung/uniform rumgelaufen ist . auser Ali G hab ich noch keinen in nem rosa tarnanzug rumrennen sehn
> ...



Vote for Delete Funktion Rüstung einfärben !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist euch schon aufgefallen, dass hier 80% reflexartig ihr Ego aus der Tasche ziehen, um damit dem anderen eins überzuziehen? 

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, dass ist aber geschmackssache.

PS: Ja ich habe einen solchen Krieg gesehen. In jedem Geruilla-Krieg ist das sogar so. Afghanistan... ich empfehle dir den Film: "Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson"


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. Oktober 2008)

Iaido schrieb:


> man leute WAR ist doch was ganz anderes! in WAR herrscht KRIIIIEEEGGG
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dir empfehle ich auch den Film: "Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson" ... In jedem Krieg herrscht Individualität, es sei denn sie wird von Oben herab einheitlich angeordnet. Zb. wie in Diktaturen, Demokratien etc.

Und auch hier Vote for Delete Funktion Rüstung einfärben


----------



## Tikume (11. Oktober 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wobei hier noch das Problem ist, dass man eben nicht alles färben kann. Da die Technik an sich aber da ist hoffe ich mal dass dieses Problem noch behoben wird.




Ich quote mich mal selbst, denn mit dem letzten Patch kann man nun endlich alles färben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (11. Oktober 2008)

SireS schrieb:


> Und du Spack kommst genauso aus wow, wie fast alle hier, also mach mal nicht auf dicke Hose.
> 
> Egal, was man an diesem Spiel bemängelt, und sei es noch so wahr, die Fanboys schaffen es immer wieder, durch schwachsinnige Gegenargumente zu glänzen.



Das Wort, SPACK, kannst du dir sparen. Eigentlich wäre das doch ne Verwarnung wert. Wenn jemand sagt, hier sehen alle Items gleich aus, ich dann schreibe, dass man Items färben kann und Trophäen aufsetzen kann, ist das schwachsinnig? Wieso ist das bitte schwachsinnig? Du hast dadurch mehr optische Möglichkeiten, als wenn es 2-3 "Modelle" mehr geben würde.

Ich habe vor Warhammer folgendes gespielt, eigentlich hat es dich nicht zu interessieren, ich liste es trotzdem auf, da du ja meinst, ich komme ebenfalls von WoW :

1 Monat DAoC (Lückenfüller bis Warhammer Online, hatte gedacht, die verschieben das Spiel nochmal, wollte mir mal RVR anschauen :s)
2 Monate AoC
3-4 Monate HDRO
8 Monate Vanguard
4-5 Monate Sword of the New World auch bekannt als Granado Espada
6 Monate RF Online
3 Monate WoW - nach Release des normalen WoW, natürlich hab ich WoW eine Zeit lang gespielt, am Anfang war ja auch nicht abzusehen, dass es nur instanzierten PVP geben wird und alles auf Raids basiert :>
18 Monate Ragnarok Online - einfach das beste MMORPG, was ich bisher gespielt habe, hat extrem viel Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nein, ich komme nicht von WoW. Wenn du jetzt aber jedem Spieler, der mal WoW gespielt hat, als "von WoW gekommen" bezeichnest, dann trifft dies wohl auf fast jeden MMORPG Spieler zu, denn man testet eben MMORPGs, als MMORPG Fan. Es gibt glaube ich kaum ein MMORPG, was ich nicht ne Zeit lang gespielt habe.Kannst dir ja auch überlegen, warum ich WoW "nur" 3 Monate gespielt habe, bestimmt weil es mir so toll gefallen hat, ich hatte halt auf Updates gehofft, aber die haben nur instanzierten PVP und Raids gebracht, fand ich nicht so toll :<

Wie du siehst, bin ich auch nicht unbedingt der große Fan von "EU / US ich queste von lvl 1 - Maxlevel solo und farm dann Items MMORPGS". Dann lieber grindbasiert und dafür immer in Gruppen spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Warhammer Online hat mich positiv überrascht, hatte vor Release sogar überlegt meine CE zu stornieren, zum Glück hab ich es nicht getan, ich finde das Spiel bisher überragend. PVE ist zwar auch wieder sehr solooriientiert, aber dafür großer PVP Anteil.


----------



## schmand (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube es wird sich nicht viel tun, was Item Modele angeht. Es wird viel mehr neue Trophäen geben und man kann die Rüstung färben. Die Trophäen werden da mit 40 schon einiges am Look verändern können. Mythic kann nicht einfach irgendwelchen Rüstungen einbauen, die in der Warhammer Welt garnicht existieren.

Es ödet zwar an, aber wird sich wohl nicht ändern.


----------



## Rombus (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Thread ist eigentlich ein typisches Beispiel für einen "Der Hund jagt seinem eigenen Schwanz hinterher"-Thread. 
Warum? Es ist im Allgemeinen so, das genügend Aspekte welche man in einem Spiel bewerten will mehr von dem eigenen Geschmack als von tatsächlich unwiderlegbar besweisbaren Fakten abhängt (wobei ich nicht sagen will das eine solche Diskussion grundsätzlich überflüssig ist), ein simples "imo" oder der gleichen würde hier so machen flame vermeiden. Einer der wohl subjekivsten Aspekte eines Spiel ist das Design von Items / Modellen bla bla bla. Insofern werden wir in dieser Diskussion wohl nie zu einem gemeinsamen Nenner kommen.

Meine Meinung zum Thema Item-Design in WAR:
Es ist mir sehr viel lieber wenn die Items in einem bestimmten Levelbereich o.ä. vor allen Dingen stimmig aussehen, im Zweifelsfall auch zu lasten von Myriaden an Item-Modells. Hier hat WAR alles richtig gemacht, man sieht nie aus wie ein zusammengewürfelter Kleiderhaufen und kann immer sofort bestimmen was man karierentechnisch spielt, schon im relativ kurzen Levelbereich 1-10 sah mein Sigmarpriester wie ein Sigmarpriester aus, ein ziemlich bettelarmer zwar, aber das war für mich nicht störend sondern vernünftig in der momentanen Situation.....man is immerhin ein Sigmarpriester der so eben gerade ausgezogen ist und natürlich nicht gleich in der tollsten Robe daherkommt. Genau dieser Eindruck hat sich jetzt auch bis Level 30 nicht geändert, es passt einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte den Eindruck das so mancher in diesem Thread das ähnlich sieht, der ein oder andere will allerdings noch viel mehr verschiedene Modelle sehen (besonders was die "omfg!EPIXX!!11" angeht wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe), was eigentlich nachvollziehbar ist.

ABER: Es gibt hier 3 Dinge die so einem Wunsch irgendwo entgegen stehen, einer wurde schon genannt. Dieser eine bereits genannte Grund ist, dass sich die Entwickler und Designer an Vorgaben von Games Workshop zu halten haben.
Die beiden anderen Gründe:
1. Je mehr Modells potenziell in einem Game vorhanden sind desto mehr Speicher wird hierfür auch potenziell verbraucht. Die Modelle 2er Charaktere die sich "nur" in der Farbe, bzw. nur geringfügig voneinander unterscheiden belegen potenziell weniger Speicher als die Modelle 2er Charaktere mit "tatsächlich" komplett unterschiedlichen Modellen (was 3D-Mashes und so weiter angeht) wenn das Spiel richtig von der Softwarearchitektur aufgebaut ist, wovon man denke ich ausgehen kann (immerhin hat der Entwickler schon genug Vorerfahrung).
2. Das Entwerfen, Realisieren und nicht zu vergessen Testen solcher Modells kostet eine MENGE Geld. Man muss hier einfach irgendwann mal einen Schlussstrich machen wenn ein zuvor definiertes Budget so langsam aber sicher an seine Grenzen stößt. Hier kann man höchstens mit anderen MMO's vergleichen welche ähnlich viel gekostet haben, bzw. monatlich ähnlich viel kosten. Ich habe bereits andere MMO's gesehen (jaaa, unter anderem auch WoW, in der es imo seeeehr viel mehr zu kritisieren gibt was item-Design angeht) und kann mit ruhigem Gewissen sagen, hier brauch sich WAR nicht zu verstecken.

Nur meine Meinung dazu

Greetz


----------



## gorbszn (28. Oktober 2008)

mal wieder typisch: jemand stellt einen objektiven kritikpunkt in den raum und alle fanboys stürzen sich drauf und versuchen das kritisierte dann noch als super toll darzustellen. einfach schlimm.

es stimmt einfach, dass es zu wenig rüstungsmodels gibt.
die klassen sehen im selben tier zu 90% gleich aus.
das einfärben ist ein nettes feature. 
dennoch wäre es schön es würde mehr geben.

stellt euch mal vor es gäbe soviele models wie in WoW. nur dass man jedes teil einfärben kann wie man möchte, und man nicht wie ein bunter clown aussieht, das wäre doch einfach toll!


----------



## airace (28. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das man von Level zu Level "Stärker" ausschaut (ja bei allen Klassen) sprich da ist mal ein Dorn mehr hier eine kleine Zacke....
aber naja man kann es ja nicht jedem recht machen also ich kann dir verpsrechen das du mit lv 40 Gaaanz tolle auschauen wirst *bling*


----------



## Chiroc (28. Oktober 2008)

gorbszn schrieb:


> mal wieder typisch: jemand stellt einen objektiven kritikpunkt in den raum und alle fanboys stürzen sich drauf und versuchen das kritisierte dann noch als super toll darzustellen. einfach schlimm.
> 
> es stimmt einfach, dass es zu wenig rüstungsmodels gibt.
> die klassen sehen im selben tier zu 90% gleich aus.
> ...



Ich denke, es gibt schon fast soviele wie in WoW, der Unterschied ist einfach, dass es für jede Klasse eine eigene Art gibt und es noch zu der Klasse passen muss, ich finde, dafür hat Mythic schon genug Variationen.


----------



## borlamar (28. Oktober 2008)

Katzendruide schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen Weißen Löwen und mir ist aufgefallen das sich das Equip alle 10Level ändert.
> z.B.: Level1-8= Löwenfell als Schultern
> Level9-18= Löwenfell mit Tatze als Schultern
> Level19-28=Löwenfell was anders aussieht
> ...




Alles geklärt.

Warhammer hat also bis 40 "4" Item Designs.

Ich habe das spiel nur bis 26 gezockt. Unter vielen anderen Kritikpunkten war die Mangelnde Vielfalt ein Grund für mich nicht  zu verlängern. 

Ps. WoW hat nen neuen Kunden Rekord aufgestellt.

Irgendwie machen die alles richtig was Warhammer nur zu 98% schafft.

Sind zwar nur 2% aber wer kann es sich leisten 2 MMos zu spielen.

PvP in Warhammer macht zwar Spaß, ist aber viel zu Counterstrike ähnlich. Ich komme wieder wenn man für das Spiel Stundenweise bezahlen kann.


----------



## Rombus (28. Oktober 2008)

gorbszn schrieb:


> mal wieder typisch: jemand stellt einen objektiven kritikpunkt in den raum und alle fanboys stürzen sich drauf und versuchen das kritisierte dann noch als super toll darzustellen. einfach schlimm.
> 
> es stimmt einfach, dass es zu wenig rüstungsmodels gibt.
> die klassen sehen im selben tier zu 90% gleich aus.
> ...



Na ja, objektive Kritikpunkte sind zumindest mit ein paar tatsächlich greifbaren Tatsachen unterlegt alles andere ist soweit erst mal als subjektiv einzustufen.

"die klassen sehen im selben tier zu 90% gleich aus.".....ähm ich schätze mal du meinst "Eine Klasse / Karriere sieht im selben Tier zu 90 % gleich aus".....alles andere wäre gelinde gesagt totaler Schwachsinn, die einzelnen Klassen sehen stark unterschiedlich aus, nicht nur unter den Fraktionen sondern auch innerhalb der Fraktionen. Aussehen eines SP != Aussehen eines BW != Aussehen eines WH und noch weniger sehen diese Imperiumsklassen den Zwergenklassen z.B. ähnlich. Klar is meine Meinung auch subjektiv, aber in diesem Fall kann man ruhigen Gewissens von einer tatsächlich objektiven Tatsache ausgehen.

Gibt es zu deinen Behauptungen auch konkrete Zahlen? Du musst hier vor allem zwischen Models und reinen Skins für Models unterscheiden, ein Spiel wie WoW z.B. hat tatsächlich ungemein viele Skins für seine Models, aber nicht notwendigerweise unglaublich viele Models.

Aber um mal wieder auf WAR zurückzukommen:
Auch WAR hat natürlich eher mehr Skins als Models......aber wie bereits erwähnt hat jede Karriere einzigartige Designs (von Games Workshop teilweise vorgegeben, mindestens jedoch abgesegnet, die sind da sehr streng).
Also mal angenommen wir haben pro Tier auch nur 2 verschiedene Models pro Klasse (und das ist, da wird mir wohl der Großteil zustimmen, UNGLAUBLICH pessimistisch geschätzt), rechnen wir also mal durch:
20 Klassen * 4 Tiers * 2 Models = 160 Models ingesamt (hierzu kommen demnächst 2 Klassen = 16 weitere Models)......nicht gerade wenig würd ich mal behaupten, ka ob WoW so viel hat......kurz nach Release glaub (siehst du ich trenne meine Meinung / Annahmen deutlich von Sachen die ich tasächlich weiß) ich eher nicht.

Aber wenn du mir Zahlen samt Quellen zu Gegenbeweisen posten kannst, oder vll eine vernünftige Gegenrechnung aufstellen kannst dann bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------

Abgesehen von der obigen "Kritik an deiner Kritik" würde ich mich natürlich auch über neue / mehr Models freuen aber bedenke die Punkte die ich in meinem letzten Post angesprochen habe.

Greetz

Edit:
@ Vorposter
OMG, bei so einer schwachen Argumentation wird mir einfach nur anders.......
1. Wer sagt das WoW neue Kundenrekorde hat, gibts dazu evtl. ne Quelle oder was vergleichbares (lol, da kommt jetzt wahrscheins ein Link auf die WoW-Seite.....)? Und was heißt Kundenrekord? Heißt das das heute mehr aktive Zocker als jemals zuvor in WoW oder einem anderen Spiel gezockt haben? Oder heißt das das heute WoW mehr Kunden-Konten als jemals zuvor hat? Sind diese Konten alle aktiv? Über was für einen Zeitraum waren diese große Zahl an Kunden tasächlich als durchgängig zahlend angemeldet?.......und selbst wenn man diese Fragen alle mal außer Acht lässt: Das Musikantenstadl hat auch verdammt hohe Zuschauerzahlen, genauso wie "Ich bin ein Star holt mich hier raus".....das muss nicht wirklich Qualität bedeuten.
2. Wenn du schon die Aussage eines Spielers so reduzieren willst, dann zumindest einigermaßen korrekt. Also deine Aussage "Warhammer hat also bis 40 '4' Item Designs" würde dann richtig heißen "Warhammer hat für die Karriere 'Weißer Löwe' für einen einzigsten Inventory-Slot (Schultern) 4 unterschiedliche Models" (ahem, muss ich hier noch mal auf den Unterschied zwischen Skins und Models eingehen???)......aber hey, bei Warhammer sind ja sowieso alle Fanboys....bei WoW natürlich nid.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. "Irgendwie machen die alles richtig was Warhammer nur zu 98% schafft."....... Das ist natürlich eine objektive Tatsache.....klar, wie hier schon viele gesagt haben.....nur WAR hat Fanboys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (28. Oktober 2008)

für mich u.a. einer der gründe warum ich mit WAR aufgehört habe.

ich bin gelegenheitsspieler und 10 lvl ab lvl 20 dauern bei mir sehr lange was an sich nicht schlimm ist. aber wenn man endlich eine neue pq geschafft hat oder man findet sonst neue items und die sehen dann über wochen genauso aus wie die welche man schon hatte dann fehlt es für mich schon gewaltig an der motivation das überhaupt zu tun.


----------



## Monkeyrama (29. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



Tut mir ganz ehrlich leid für dich Kiddy, aber dazu kann ich nur sagen mimimimimimi.
Warhammer ist kein WORLD OF BUNTELEUCHTERÜSTUNGSCIFICRAFT. Warhammer spielt in einer realistischeren Welt als deine Bunten Baumschmuser und die Knuddelorks mit den Fellkühen die stehen können. Oder beschwerste dich bei Karstadt auch warum alle tshirts bis auf den Aufdruck total gleich aussehen. Tut mir leid aber du bist einfach Lächerlich. Geh bitte zurück zu World of stupidcraft und spiele das aber nerve nicht die Warhammer spieler mit deinem Kindergeschreische.


----------



## Shezar! (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünschte es wären alle auf dem gleichen Kommunikationslevel wie Rombus 

@ Topic : Ich persönlich hab jetzt 4 klassen auf 20-25 und muss sagen das ich in einigen Questgebieten nur so von Disigntypen zugeschüttet werde.
Wenn Mythic das jetzt nicht für jede Klasse bzw jedes Volk oder wie auch immer gebracht hatk, kann man sich drüber streiten aber zu behaupten das alle Items den gleichen Skin haben bzw sich nur in der Farbe unterscheiden ist vll ein bisschen weit hergeholt.

Edit:
das soll jetzt keinesfalls ne unterstellung sein das du dir keine mühe bei deiner suche gibst =D
war halt nur ein hinweis das ein thread im buffed forum und der suchbegriff "super dolles pve spiel" bei google vll nicht zu einem zufriedenstellendem ergebniss führen könnten.


----------



## WoozaH (29. Oktober 2008)

Sitze gerade im Aufenthaltraum vom Landratsamt und musste mir ein lautes Auflachen unterbinden, als ich das gelesen habe. 

Nunja, um nicht eine, wie ich denke, sinnlose Offtopic zu erstellen zum Thema:
Ich finde die Itemdesigns in WAR unterschiedlich genug. Wie ich hier schon viel gelesen habe, wünschen sich viele, zumindest schließe ich es daraus, ein "Bling-Bling" Rüstungset, dass strahlt und blinkt und mit Nebel und Rauch und Specialeffect's. 

Nun ist, wie zuvor auch schon ca. 2000 mal gesagt, WAR ein "realistisch" gehaltenes MMO, dass sich auf wesentliches beruft und man nicht den Anschein haben muss, dass wenn man in z.B. Altdorf umherwandert meint, in einer Disco zu sein.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich solche Threats unnötig, denn ich finde es führt nur zu Flames über Rechtschreibung, Anschuldigungen ein Kiddy zu sein, oder ganz einfach sinnlose Anklagen, in z.B. rechtlichem Sinne. Nunja, man könnte natürlich gut über so ein Thema diskutieren, nur ist es leider so, dass es einfach viel zu viele Oberflächliche gibt, die meinen Anschuldigungen, egal aus welchem Grund, jemanden an den Kopf zu werfen.

So far...


----------



## gagaimkopf (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde das mit den Farben schon sehr gut gemacht so viele verscheidene Designs für Rüstungen muss ich jez nicht haben.
Und durch die Trophäen hat man ja auch sehr viele Möglichkeiten.
Das einzige was ich mir wünsche wären noch etwas mehr Farben (kommen sicher noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und was noch schön wäre wenn man die Intensität etwas regeln könnte.
Blau zum beispiel is immer so naja Türkis-mäßig.
Oder die Grün oder Braun-Töne... ein bisschen heller-dunkler stellen würd ich schon recht gern manchmal

Naja aber so wies is reichts eigentlich auch.
Wenn ich mit meiner Zauberin den kopf des nächsten Zwergs spreng is es wohl egal welche Farbe meine Rüstung hat XD

so long Gaga


----------



## Tornok (29. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...



Das hat nix mit der Realität zu tun wie es hier einige schreiben :X. Ich fand es auch sehr enttäuschend.
Ach un von wegen mimimimi atomfarbene waffen blabla bla nur in wow-kram. Die Waffen in WAR bringste genauso zum leuchten wie in WoW davon mal abgesehn. 
( Wer lästern will hat bestimmt schonmal einen rosanen Chaosbarbaren gesehn. Das Finde ich läscherlich )

Er hätte sich vielleicht etwas anders ausdrücken sollen. "Erbärmlich" und "schäbich" ist auf jedenfall was anderes!
Es ist sicherlich schade das sich die waffen alle ÄHNELN!!! Aber im endeffekt macht das der Spielspass wieder wett.


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt pro Tier 3 Rassengebiete.
In jedem Gebiet findet man Rüstung in einem anderen Style.

Pro Tier gibt es also MINDESTENS 3 Looks für Rüstung/Waffen.

Ich habe Pro Klasse bis Level 20 mindestens 3 verschiedene Styles bekommen für die Ausrüstung.

Beispiel Schamane, Brustteil : 

Start: 

Braune Robe, sah aus wie nen Kartoffelsack

Kurz darauf ein Lendenschurz, fand ich zwar eher ein downgrade, aber sah SEHR anders aus

Kapitel 3 oder 4 gabs dann eine Art "Tunika" mit Halbfreier Brust oder bei Einfluss/PQ sogar wieder eine volle Robe (die NICHT aussah wie ein kartoffelsack)

Dazu kommt das es sehr bald erste Schultern gab, von denen ich bisher auch schon 3 Modelle hatte, und ab Level 9 den ersten Helm.

Ich habe momentan eher den "BOAH wo hast du denn DAS her ?" Effekt, und geifere andere Spieler gleicher Klasse wegen besonders schönen/stimmigen Schulterteilen/Helmen
an. Leider hatten die meistens nur dropluck und haben besagtes Zeug als randomdrop von nem x-beliebigen Mob, oder aus einem zu reparierenden beschädigten Rüstungsteil <seufz> das lässt sich natürlich nicht leicht replizieren.

P.S.
Wer nur in Szenarieren levelt, nie PQ´s bis zum Ende macht um Beutel abzugreifen und/oder Dropluck hat um reparierbare Gegenstände oder random-drops zu ergattern , nun der darf sich nicht wundern das er immer noch Items trägt die gleich aussehen oder inzwischen 5-8 Level zu niedrig sind...

P.P.S.
Bei meinem mittlerweile 40er Schwarzork erlebte ich ähnliches, vor allem bei Schultern/Helmen gab es große Unterschiede zu den Vorgängermodellen. Aber auch Handschuhe (wie schon erwähnt am Schwertarm stabiler als am Schildarm) mit mehr Stacheln, oder nur einem dafür grösseren Stachel, oder die immer monströser werdenden Gürtel, die mir mittlerweile den Blick auf meine Brustrüstung fast völlig verwehren...


----------



## borlamar (29. Oktober 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Es gibt pro Tier 3 Rassengebiete.
> In jedem Gebiet findet man Rüstung in einem anderen Style.
> 
> Pro Tier gibt es also MINDESTENS 3 Looks für Rüstung/Waffen.



Entweder lügst du absichtlich oder du hast nur keine Ahnung.

Die Items aus den 3 Rassengebieten unterscheiden sich im selbem Tier nichtmal in der Farbe.


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. Oktober 2008)

borlamar schrieb:


> Entweder lügst du absichtlich oder du hast nur keine Ahnung.
> 
> Die Items aus den 3 Rassengebieten unterscheiden sich im selbem Tier nichtmal in der Farbe.


Ich rede hier NICHT von Questbelohnungen sondern von randomdrops, Belohnungen für Einfluss oder PQ's und da sind im Ausnahmefall mal Waffen doppelt vorhanden, aber Schultern und Helme lassen sich nur schwer vergleichen, da diese nicht angeboten werden.

Wie schon im vorherigen Post erwähnt: Wer nur nimmt was Quests und eventuell random drops in Szenarien anbieten, der wird lange mit denselben Items rumlaufen...

P.S.
Wer behauptet das z.B. Items aus nem blauen bis lila Beutel exakt so aussehen wie die Questbelohnungen hat noch nie ne PQ bis Ende gemacht ;D


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich stell mal ne einfache Frage, die eigentlich jeder beantworten kann.

Warum schaute/schaut der Mensch lieber auf Dinge die "unglaublich" aussehen, als auf Dinge die in ihrer Art eher unspektakulär sind?

Oder anders gesagt: Warum schaut der Mensch gebannt ins Lagerfeuer, anstatt auf graue Steine?

Und jetzt dürft ihr euch das Glitzern in WoW erklären, vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich stell mal ne einfache Frage, die eigentlich jeder beantworten kann.
> 
> Warum schaute/schaut der Mensch lieber auf Dinge die "unglaublich" aussehen, als auf Dinge die in ihrer Art eher unspektakulär sind?
> 
> ...


Gegenfrage: Warum schauen Kinder lieber Zeichentrickfilme mit Blinken und Blitzen überall, Erwachsene im Gegensatz dazu Action-, Kriegs- oder Horrorfilme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum schauen Kinder lieber Zeichentrickfilme mit Blinken und Blitzen überall, Erwachsene im Gegensatz dazu Action-, Kriegs- oder Horrorfilme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil Kinder es nicht dürfen und auch nicht verstehen?? Mir ging es um was ganz anderes, aber ich bin schon langsam von dir gewohnt, Fragen auszuweichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vergleich dann mal weiter Äpfel mit Birnen ^^

Gerade in Actionfilmen blinkt und blitzt es erheblich mehr als in Mickey Maus. Schau dir dann mal asiatische Filme, wie die schönen Godzilla-Klassiker an, dann siehst du was ich meine. Also schaut demnach Jung und alt gerne auf Dinge die blinken und blitzen... Im übrigen kann ich auch mit meinen 22 Jahren noch guten Zeichentrick sehen, es kommt nur auf das Niveau an. Mir ging es aber wie gesagt um die Faszination die vom Blinken und Blitzen (wie du es nennst) ausgeht.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Oktober 2008)

borlamar schrieb:


> Entweder lügst du absichtlich oder du hast nur keine Ahnung.
> 
> Die Items aus den 3 Rassengebieten unterscheiden sich im selbem Tier nichtmal in der Farbe.



u failed massively!

Waffen und Rüstungsteile unterscheiden sich auch zwischen den Rassenzonen. Die Items haben nur identische Stats. Im Chaos und Elfen Gebiet bekommt man als Schwarzork z.b. recht 'hochentwickelte' Items (vom Style her), während man im Orkgebiet immer groberes (aber mMn auch cooleres Zeug). Desweiteren gibts noch Instanzdrops und die RvR Sets variieren auch alle vom Style.
Nur wiel man 1/10 vom Content kennt (so wie viele Item Flamer) heißt das noch lange nicht, das es nicht noch mehr gibt.

PS: In WoW wiederholen sich die Items in der Levelphase auch sehr sehr häufig. Nur gegen Ende gibts ne Spezialisierung durch die Sets... und das ist in WAR nun mal genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Das war auch nicht so ganz Ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharymir (29. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...





Und richtig fett beschissen ist die Performance des Games.Da fühl ich mich richtig verar**** weshalb ich auch meine ELV widerrufen habe....

Ich bin soweit da lieber wieder AoC zu zocken denn das war meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser wie Warhammer!

Mfg


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PS: In WoW wiederholen sich die Items in der Levelphase auch sehr sehr häufig. Nur gegen Ende gibts ne Spezialisierung durch die Sets... und das ist in WAR nun mal genauso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig, das T3 set kommt jetzt sogar als T7 set wieder. Laserschwerter gab es in Classic, fanden in bc aufgrund des Umfelds neuen Anklang. Aber es gibt doch wesentlich mehr Models in WoW. Aber für War passt das nicht. In WoW spiel ich einen individuellen "Helden" im Gegensatz zu dem Fußsoldaten, den man noch aus den Warcraft-Teilen kennt. In War tendiert es aber eher zum Fußsoldaten und es wäre ein wenig unpassend, wenn sich die Spieler in ihrem Style elementar unterscheiden würden.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Und richtig fett beschissen ist die Performance des Games.Da fühl ich mich richtig verar**** weshalb ich auch meine ELV widerrufen habe....
> 
> Ich bin soweit da lieber wieder AoC zu zocken denn das war meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser wie Warhammer!
> 
> Mfg



besser als war... gleich wie war. 

Alternativ als wie sagen, dann hat man größer/kleiner als und gleich wie unter den Hut gebracht und crittet die Deutsche Sprache so richtig von hinten *gg*


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Gerade, wenn man AoC und WAR in Hinsicht auf "Fertigkeit" vergleicht, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.
AoC hatte einen katastrophalen Start, WAR einen erstaunlich guten. Das kann man nicht leugnen.

Und wer von Level 5 bis Level 20 keine neuen Item-Models gefunden hat, au au au...


----------



## Pymonte (29. Oktober 2008)

es kommt noch hinzu, das es in WoW nur 9 Klassen-Styles gibt. In War hingegen 20 (steigend mit den 4 anderen Klassen). Das wirkt nur weniger, da viele Sachen eben Klassen gebunden sind.
Außerdem sind viele Items in WoW rüstungsbasierend. Das heißt Krieger und Paladin ähneln sich manchmal; Hexenmeister, Magier und Shadows sind sich noch öfter ähnlich. Allerdings vergisst man sowas gerne schnell, da man gegen Ende ja die T-Sets hat.


----------



## Sharymir (29. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> besser als war... gleich wie war.
> 
> Alternativ als wie sagen, dann hat man größer/kleiner als und gleich wie unter den Hut gebracht und crittet die Deutsche Sprache so richtig von hinten *gg*





Ja ich seh den Fehler selbst...unterläuft mir selten aber immer mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Oktober 2008)

ich hab ja auch nix gegen den Itemlook... doch ein bug nervt mich dennoch 

Ich hab mir für einen Token ne trophäe gekauft und wollt sie ranhängen und merke plötzlich dass ich sie nicht anzeigen lassen kann, da meine tolle Stufe 2 Einflussbelohnung aus dem Düsterberg kein Model hat ( sind die schultern ).

sonst passt alles ^^


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gerade, wenn man AoC und WAR in Hinsicht auf "Fertigkeit" vergleicht, wäre ich sehr vorsichtig.
> AoC hatte einen katastrophalen Start, WAR einen erstaunlich guten. Das kann man nicht leugnen.
> 
> Und wer von Level 5 bis Level 20 keine neuen Item-Models gefunden hat, au au au...



Wie so oft seh ich auch das anders. Den start von War würde ich nicht als gut bezeichnen. Nichtmal als reibungslos etc.

Mythic hat das gut gemacht mit den Warteschlangen, Clonen und so weiter. 

Im Prinzip ist das wie in einem Vergnügungspark. Es gibt ne neue Achterbahn mit der jeder fahren will. Der Türsteher verhindert das mit der Warteschlange. Da man aber damit rechnet, dass die Warteschlange bestehen bleibt, baut man noch eine Achterbahn. Da die neue Achterbahn aber sehr weit vom Eingang steht im Gegensatz zum Original, fahren mit dieser nur sehr wenige. 

Und genau das mit den Clones kommt ja jetzt wie ein Bumerang zurück. Ich seh die Strategie im Ansatz als richtig gut an, aber bis jetzt ist diese Strategie noch weit davon entfernt auch wirklich aufzugehen und mit dem Prädikat "Gut" zu versehen.


----------



## Gortek (29. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich stell mal ne einfache Frage, die eigentlich jeder beantworten kann.
> 
> Warum schaute/schaut der Mensch lieber auf Dinge die "unglaublich" aussehen, als auf Dinge die in ihrer Art eher unspektakulär sind?
> 
> ...



Naja, so generell kann man das auch ned sagen, denn ich schaue zum Beispiel lieber einer Frau im unspektakulären Bikini hinterher, als ner Frau mit pompösem Oberteil........

Ich suche zum (2.) Beispiel für meinen Goboschamie auch die unspektakulären Items raus, da ich ihn so schlicht wie möglich halten möchte, was meinem Geschmack eines Goblins entspricht. Ich möchte keinen kleinen Weihnachtsbaum herumsteuern, lieber schlichte Kleidung, Graberdenbraun gefärbt, also nix blingbling, denn so stell ich mir einen Goboschamie vor. Wenn jemandem was anderes besser gefällt, dann soll er es so wie er möchte einrichten, aber generell zu sagen der Mensch guckt lieber dies oder das ist nicht möglich, höchstens kann man von der Mehrheit reden. Auch lese ich lieber ein Buch als ne Fernsehsendung zu kucken und Buchstaben sind nun wirklich nicht so spektakulär wie ein Movie, aber die Fantasie bringt mir dennoch mehr faszination und hey, das schönste ist, ich kann alles in meinen Gedanken selber formen. Ich finde es hat genügend gute Itemauswahl in WAR, ansonsten sollte der ein oder andere Jammerlappen lieber Dress Barbie oder so spielen.

Aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich undendlich lange streiten, darum bin ich auch fertig nun.

Cheers


----------



## Gerbalin (29. Oktober 2008)

@ Fredersteller 

Warhammer ist noch am Anfang und es wird sich vieles ändern, wenn Du WoW am Anfang gespielt hast weißt Du wies da aussah also abwarten und Tee trinken. Es wird bestimmt viel gepacht und so und es wird sich noch vieles ändern. Bei WoW gibts aber auch sehr sehr viele Icons usw die gleich aussehen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Oktober 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Ich möchte keinen kleinen Weihnachtsbaum herumsteuern, lieber schlichte Kleidung, Graberdenbraun gefärbt, also nix blingbling, denn so stell ich mir einen Goboschamie vor.




Wie wärs mit nem Gelben oder Rosanen Chosen? ^^


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

@gortek: Klar, pauschalisieren kann man das nicht. Aber es gibt defintiv einen Mainstream der danach handelt.


----------



## Lari (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich zähle zu dem Start von WAR Spielbarkeit, Erreichbarkeit der Server und Latenz. Das Servercloning ist kein Startproblem.
Die Warteschlangen hat WoW nach Jahren auch noch, zuletzt nach Aufspielen von Patch 3.0
Desweiteren sehe ich das stetige Bugfixing und aufspielen der Patches als einen Pluspunkt für WAR.

Und im Vergleich zum AoC Start spricht das Bände. Darum ging es ja im Endeffekt.


----------



## Kruz (29. Oktober 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Man kann die Grafik nur schwer mit anderen Spielen vergleichen - zumindest nicht objektiv. Schaut man ganz genau hin, sind WAR und LotRO nicht weit voneinander entfernt




Hallo lese ich richtig, 

WAR und LotRo sind von der Grafik wie tag und nacht. Die Grafik in War ist für ein lotro-spieler "krebs für die Augen".

War hat seinen eigenen Stil fängt schon in der Umgebung an.

WAR: Land der Trolle - Aus den Bäumen leuten irgendwelche taschenlampen raus nach dem Lichtkegel zu urteilen.
Lotro: Breeland - Bäume bewgen sie zum wind wirken lebhafter, einzelne zweige bewegen sich abhängig voneinander und die Bäume sehen auch aus wie Bäume.

Nur ein kleiner Teil zum Thema Grafikvergleich


----------



## SirDamatadore (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann den Satz, "das werden die ändern" oder "das wird gepatcht" nicht mehr lesen.

Hört sich an als ob hier welche ELTERN SPIELEN wollen, die ihr Kind vertrössten, damit es nicht nörgelt!


----------



## Twibble (29. Oktober 2008)

1-10, 11-20 und 21-30 hat sich bei mir jeweils nichts getan. Die größte Variabilität gab es noch in den Schultern, von denen es 5 statt 3 Modelle für den Schwarzork gab. Ansonsten total langweilig alles gleich aussehend... und als HdRO Spieler mit Zier-Slots ist man verwöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch enttäuschender finde ich die tollen Trophaen. Kleiner ging vermutlich nicht...hab ein Bestial Token gegen einen 'Schädel mit Äxten' in der Bib eingetauscht und das Ding ist etwa Briefmarkengroß. Hieß es nicht mal 'an den Trophaen wird man Spieler unterscheiden können'? Ich seh sie ja selbst kaum.


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. Oktober 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Ich kann den Satz, "das werden die ändern" oder "das wird gepatcht" nicht mehr lesen.
> 
> Hört sich an als ob hier welche ELTERN SPIELEN wollen, die ihr Kind vertrössten, damit es nicht nörgelt!



Weil es meist "Kinder" sind die heulen/nörgeln. Wer nicht damit umgehen kann das ein MMO nie "fertig" ist, schon gar nicht einen Monat nach Release, der möge sich bitte ein anderes Spiel aussuchen. Vergleicht man ein MMO am Beginn und nach einem oder mehreren Jahren Laufzeit wird man es eh kaum wiedererkennen.

Warhammer wird, wie jedes MMO Zeit brauchen um zu reifen, sowohl technisch als auch grafisch und inhaltlich.

P.S.
"Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten", sagte der Affe und biss in die Seife.


----------



## Magmion (29. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, dass in einer realistischeren Welt nicht jede Rüstung anders aussieht.
> 
> Rüstungen und Roben müssen auch schonmal als Status-Symbol oder als Bekennung zu einer Gesinnung/Gott herhalten.
> 
> In der heutigen Kirche sind ja Roben u.ä. auch relativ fest gelegt




Goblins , elfen , orks sind ja soooo realistisch !


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Magmion schrieb:


> Goblins , elfen , orks sind ja soooo realistisch !


Geht es hier um die Rassen oder um Rüstungen ? /slap

Mal davon ab, einen Ork in einer fein ausgearbeiteten Gromril-Rüstung zwergischer Machart halte ich auch für unrealistisch...


----------



## Ennart (29. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Gelben oder Rosanen Chosen? ^^



Du wirst lachen habe ich letzten einen verprügelt. Der hat zugeschlagen wie ein Mädchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:

Wenn ich mir das Mittelalter anschaue ist es da auch sehr langweilig gewesen. Alle Ritter und Soldaten tragen das selbe Schwert oder die selbe Rüstung. Hmm war im ersten weltkrieg auch so. Woran kann das wohl liegen.
Einfach. Der arme Waffenschmied musste Massenfertigung betreiben. Einzelstücke konnten sich nur wenige Leisten. Rang und Name spielten da sicherlich eine Rolle. 
Allerdings muss ich gestehen das mein Sigmarpriest alle Nase lang anders aussieht.
Während mein armer Schwertmeister schon seid Tagen das selbe Schwert nur mit unterschiedlichen Werten trägt, aber he es ist ein Schwert. Wie sollte es sonst wohl aussehen.  

Gruß Ennart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Geht es hier um die Rassen oder um Rüstungen ? /slap
> 
> mal davon ab, einen ork in einer fein ausgearbeiteten Gromril-Rüstung zwergischer Machart halte ich auch für unrealistisch...



Ihm ging es um dein Argument von wegen realistische Welt.

Also auf der einen Seite realistisch und auf der anderen Seite Fantasy-Welt führt halt bei dem ein oder anderen zu Ablehnung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

Ennart schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Mittelalter anschaue ist es da auch sehr langweilig gewesen.



Das ist schon fast als Signatur zu gebrauchen... Ne mal im ernst: Warhammer ist ein Fantasy-Spiel, dass hat nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun, mal abgesehen von der Optik und dem 1. Eindruck.


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ihm ging es um dein Argument von wegen realistische Welt.



a) das war nicht mein Argument 

b) Eine Fantasy-Welt kann auch realistisch sein. Wir hatten schon die Posts über Waffen die grösser sind als die Chars die sie benutzen und ähnliches. Das IST unrealistisch unabhängig vom Hintergrund.

Die Leute verzeihen dir in der Lore das Orks aus Sporen wachsen, aber einen rosahäutigen Ork würden sie scheel anschauen.Auch Elfen ohne spitze Ohren sind unrealistisch, etc etc

Fantasy und Realismus vertragen sich sehr wohl.

P.S.

Wenn meine Waffe die ich als 40ger Ork trage einem RL um die Ohren geschlagen würde wäre man nach dem ersten Hieb tot, das ist realistisch aber vom Spieler nicht gewünscht, logisch.


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Geht es hier um die Rassen oder um Rüstungen ? /slap
> 
> Mal davon ab, einen Ork in einer fein ausgearbeiteten Gromril-Rüstung zwergischer Machart halte ich auch für unrealistisch...



Naja, da es ja aber keine Orks gibts kann man auch schlecht behaupten dass eine gewisse Rüstung realistisch wäre, vllt. würden Orks, gäbe es sie, ja bunte Hippie-Outfits oder rosafarbene Rüschenharnische bevorzugen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Aber hast schon Recht, nur dass sich der "Realismus" in solchen Spielen quasi auf Sagen/dergleichen und eben teils auf physische Gesetze stützt. Das Beispiel mit der Riesenwaffe find ich gut, weils schlichtweg unstimmig is (genauso wie die von mir angesprochene Modewahl der stinkenden, mordenden Muskelberge). 

Irgendwie glaub ich, ich hab das nich so rüberbringen können wie ichs gern getan hätte...


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Reden wir jetzt hier noch von einem PC-Spiel oder gleiten wir ab ins Niveaulose ?
P.S.
Realistische Darstellung entspricht den RL existierenden Modellen/Zeichnungen von Games Workshop. Und die existieren ;D


----------



## Rombus (29. Oktober 2008)

Kruz schrieb:


> Hallo lese ich richtig,
> 
> WAR und LotRo sind von der Grafik wie tag und nacht. Die Grafik in War ist für ein lotro-spieler "krebs für die Augen".
> 
> ...


Wtf? Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nid gesehen (Screens?) aber es kann sein, das das im PQ Gebiet von dem Tzeentch-Raben-Dämon war!??! Das passt da imo perfekt hin, man will hier ganz einfach eine magische Kulisse aufbauen.


Kruz schrieb:


> Lotro: Breeland - Bäume bewgen sie zum wind wirken lebhafter, einzelne zweige bewegen sich abhängig voneinander und die Bäume sehen auch aus wie Bäume.


Wow, hört sich ja echt imposant an, die Frage ist wie kann ein MMO mit Features eines modernen Ego-Shooters aufwarten (Zweige die sich am besten noch physikalisch korrekt in dynamsichen Wind bewegen, genau ja klar), hört sich irgendwie nicht gerade sehr glaubhaft an..... Wenn dann wäre hier technisch eigentlich nur denkbar, das hier eine gewisse vordefinierte Animation immer und immer wieder abgespielt wird, alles andere brauch viel zu viel Rechenpower für ein MMO, und ob das dann als "lebhaft" bezeichnet werden kann is dann , das geb ich gerne zu, Geschmackssache....

.......Ich hab mich echt erst seit kurzem im Buffed-Forum angemeldet, aber das miese Argumentationsniveau is hier echt unter aller Sau, hier wird behauptet auf Teufel komm raus und vermeindliche Wahrheiten angeführt, ohne eine EINZIGEN wirklich objektiv nachvollziehbaren Vergleich / Beweis auch nur zu erwähnen bzw. näher auszuführen.......Dieser Thread spricht Bände hierzu.

Gibt es hier evtl. mal Screens als Beweis bzw. sonstige Indikatoren an dem du deine obigen Behauptungen fest machst Kruz? .....nein? Dann verdammt noch mal mach deine Aussage als deine Meinung und nicht als die ultimative Wahrheit kenntlich. Kannst ja von mir aus auch gerne die total vorteilhaften bzw. die besonders schönen Screens für LotRO raussuchen und ein paar weniger schmeichelhafte / die schlechtesten für WAR, aber unterstreiche deine Behauptung wenigstens mit IRGEND etwas.

Mein subjektiver Eindruch von LotrO? Ich habe LotRO mal testweise angespielt (10 Tage kostenlos geht da ja glaub ich) und fand die Atmosphäre derart steril und langweilig........lebhaft sieht für mich anders aus.....und das schlimmste war der Sound und die nicht vorhandene Musik. Kann hier allerdings nur von dem Content berrichten den ich die 10 Tage kennen gelernt habe, aber ich glaube nicht das das später noch viel besser wird......apropos, was Sound angeht muss man WoW übrigens mal ein Lob aussprechen (!), wenn auch die Grafik / das Design für mich in WAR besser aussieht, die Musik ist in WoW sehr viel stimmiger als in WAR (bezogen auf das jeweilige Ambiente in dem man sich gerade aufhält und auf das Spiel-Universum an sich)......ganz zu schweigen von LotRO.

Das wäre ein Kritikpunkt an WAR den ich unterschreiben würde, die Musik / die Soundeffekte sind für mich nur eine 4 aus 6.....haut mich nicht gerade vom Hocker.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (29. Oktober 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> a) das war nicht mein Argument
> 
> b) Eine Fantasy-Welt kann auch realistisch sein. Wir hatten schon die Posts über Waffen die grösser sind als die Chars die sie benutzen und ähnliches. Das IST unrealistisch unabhängig vom Hintergrund.
> 
> ...



a) bitte ich zu entschuldigen

b) Sorry, ich halte Orks und auch Elfen unabhängig ihrer Haut-/Haarfarbe, Ohrengröße etc. für ein Produkt von Fantasie. Ich lass mich auch gern eines besseren belehren, habe aber diese Form von Leben noch nicht entdeckt. Und auch die Größe von Waffen zu dem Individuum muss man wie du selbst sagst nicht mit dem Aspekt Realismus begegnen. Eine Ameise kann größere und auch schwerere Dinge als sich selbst tragen (Realistisch). Mit Fantasie kann das dann auch ein Mensch. Realismus ist eher das Fundament auf dem Fantasy-Spiele stehen. Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass ohne Realismus es keine Fantasy gebe. Das geht dann jetzt schon in Richtung Philosophie...


----------



## Exo1337 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt natürlich^^ @Long_wolf


----------



## Twibble (29. Oktober 2008)

Rombus schrieb:


> .......Ich hab mich echt erst seit kurzem im Buffed-Forum angemeldet, aber das miese Argumentationsniveau is hier echt unter aller Sau, hier wird behauptet auf Teufel komm raus und vermeindliche Wahrheiten angeführt, ohne eine EINZIGEN wirklich objektiv nachvollziehbaren Vergleich / Beweis auch nur zu erwähnen bzw. näher auszuführen.......Dieser Thread spricht Bände hierzu.
> Gibt es hier evtl. mal Screens als Beweis bzw. sonstige Indikatoren an dem du das fest machst? .....nein? Dann verdammt noch mal mach deine Aussage als deine Meinung und nicht als die ultimative Wahrheit kenntlich. Kannst ja von mir aus auch gerne die total vorteilhaften / bzw. die besonders schönen Screens für LotRO raussuchen und ein paar weniger schmeichelhafte / die schlechtesten für WAR, aber unterstreiche deine Behauptung wenigstens mit IRGEND etwas.
> 
> Mein subjektiver Eindruch von LotrO? Ich habe LotRO mal testweise angespielt (10 Tage kostenlos geht da ja glaub ich) und fand die Atmosphäre derart steril und langweilig........lebhaft sieht für mich anders aus.....und das schlimmste war der Sound und die nicht vorhandene Musik. Kann hier allerdings nur von dem Content berrichten den ich die 10 Tage kennen gelernt habe, aber ich glaube nicht das das später noch viel besser wird......apropos, was Sound angeht muss man WoW übrigens mal ein Lob aussprechen (!), wenn auch die Grafik / das Design für mich in WAR besser aussieht, die Musik ist in WoW sehr viel stimmiger als in WAR (bezogen auf das jeweilige Ambiente in dem man sich gerade aufhält und auf das Spiel-Universum an sich)......ganz zu schweigen von LotRO.
> ...



Mal selbst nach Screens googlen kann ja nicht so schwer sein, wenn Du Glaubensprobleme hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die Musik in HdRO fand ich stilistisch eigentlich sehr nahe an der Filmmusik... hattest Du nen Sparclient oder bist Du einfach in denial?

Die War-Grafik ist 'zweckmässig' kann aber sicher nicht mit

http://kittenslitter.files.wordpress.com/2...o-the-shire.jpg

mithalten. Ist aber auch Wurst - trotzdem müssen Charaktere nicht alle gleich aussehen. Um als Auserkorener Wiedererkennungswert zu haben MUSST Du Deine Rüstung schon rosa färben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rombus (29. Oktober 2008)

Twibble schrieb:


> Mal selbst nach Screens googlen kann ja nicht so schwer sein, wenn Du Glaubensprobleme hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo ,genau ich behaupte einfach mal irgendwas und die Anderen sind in der Pflicht den Beweis selbst zu suchen, omg -.-



Twibble schrieb:


> Und die Musik in HdRO fand ich stilistisch eigentlich sehr nahe an der Filmmusik... hattest Du nen Sparclient oder bist Du einfach in denial?


Es liegt schon eine Weile zurück da ich das Game angetestet hatte, ich kann mich nur noch an den Anfang erinnern, sozusagen an die Szene direkt nach Charaktererstellung, war ein Menschen Kundiger so weit ich das noch weiß....die Szene war bei einem Wirtshaus und man sollte irgendjmd retten......glaub ich......danach erscheint einer der Hexenkönige auf dem Pferd und zerstört irgendwie alled......wie gesagt is scho ne Weile her......Jetzt könnte man meinen diese Szene sei musikalisch dramatisch hinterlegt wie man es von den Filmen zu HdR kennt (DIE Musik war wirklich herausragend), aber nein. So weit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe war im Hintergund gar keine Musik. Glaube ich habe den Client noch, evtl. installier ich den am WE mal wieder und zieh mir diese spezifische Stelle noch mal rein, nur um meine Erinnerung aufzufrischen.......lol, zum Schluss hatte ich damals den Sound augeschaltet und habe das gar nid mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Twibble schrieb:


> Die War-Grafik ist 'zweckmässig' kann aber sicher nicht mit
> 
> http://kittenslitter.files.wordpress.com/2...o-the-shire.jpg



Wow, ganz ehrlich der Screen sieht ziemlich nice aus, ohne jegliche Ironie. Aber wie gesagt ich habe das Spiel derart opulent nicht in Erinnerung und bezweifle stark das der gesamte oder auch nur der großteil des  Landschaftscontent derart aufwenig gestaltet ist (so etwas brauch ziemlich heftige Rechenpower und man will schließlich eine große Anzahl an Kunden erreichen)....wie ich schon geschrieben habe......vorteilhafte Screens (siehe mein letzter Post).


----------



## Long_Wolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Sorry, ich halte Orks und auch Elfen unabhängig ihrer Haut-/Haarfarbe, Ohrengröße etc. für ein Produkt von Fantasie. Ich lass mich auch gern eines besseren belehren, habe aber diese Form von Leben noch nicht entdeckt. Und auch die Größe von Waffen zu dem Individuum muss man wie du selbst sagst nicht mit dem Aspekt Realismus begegnen.



Ich wiederhole mich unermüdlich, eine Realistische Darstellung entspricht den RL existierenden Modellen/Zeichnungen von Games Workshop.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Oktober 2008)

Die einen Reden von Realismus und der andere versucht noch es ihnen zu erklären ^^

Es ist nun mal leider so das für diejenigen die Warhammer nicht so gut kennen es nicht verständlich ist das dem Spiel bestimmte Regeln auferlegt sind.

Ein weißer Löwe zum beispiel muss noch anhand seiner Ausrüstung als solcher erkennbar sein und deshalb darf er vom Offiziellen Weißen Löwen von GW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht sonderlich weit abweichen. Ebenso die Schwermeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch müssen sie sich bei den Schwarzorks an bestimmte Rüstungen halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde in dem Rahmen haben sie sich sehr gut an die vorlagen gehalten, und verstehe einfach nicht wieso die meisten daran was auszusetzen haben.


----------



## MoGyM (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich als Warhammer TTler (40k aber mit Fantasy hab ich mich auch schon beschäftigt^^) kann Vermillion nur zustimmen.
Die einzelnen Klassen sind echt gut anhand ihrer Ausrüstung erkennbar und passen gut in das Warhammer-universum.
So richtig erst ab t2 oder t3 aber der Rüstungsstil ist schon passend.


----------



## Kruz (30. Oktober 2008)

Rombus schrieb:


> Gibt es hier evtl. mal Screens als Beweis bzw. sonstige Indikatoren an dem du deine obigen Behauptungen fest machst Kruz? .....nein? Dann verdammt noch mal mach deine Aussage als deine Meinung und nicht als die ultimative Wahrheit kenntlich. Kannst ja von mir aus auch gerne die total vorteilhaften bzw. die besonders schönen Screens für LotRO raussuchen und ein paar weniger schmeichelhafte / die schlechtesten für WAR, aber unterstreiche deine Behauptung wenigstens mit IRGEND etwas.
> 
> Mein subjektiver Eindruch von LotrO? Ich habe LotRO mal testweise angespielt (10 Tage kostenlos geht da ja glaub ich) und fand die Atmosphäre derart steril und langweilig........lebhaft sieht für mich anders aus.....und das schlimmste war der Sound und die nicht vorhandene Musik. Kann hier allerdings nur von dem Content berrichten den ich die 10 Tage kennen gelernt habe, aber ich glaube nicht das das später noch viel besser wird.




Also wie ich lebhafte Bäume auf ein screen darstellen ist soll weiß ich nicht, aber ich stelle mal ein paar Bilder rein.
Ach ja und das ist nicht meine Meinung sondern Tatsache. Und meine Meinung kommt nicht her weil ich ein paar lvl erreicht habe.

In War ist mein Char bereits lvl 28. Bei mehr als der Hälfte kann ich ein objetives fazit ziehen. Ach ja und mit lvl 10 hast du gerade mal die Wiesen um das Startziel gesehen mehr nicht. 


Weswegen es mich so verärgert ist das man von den bereits exestierenden Spielen die es gibt bereits lernen kann, was Erfolg hat und was nicht. Und wenn ich schon im Chatfenster nicht mal richtig flüstern kann, also sorry man braucht das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Aber das sind meine empfindungen und auf die gehe ich jetzt auch nicht ein.

Bilder weiter unten...



[attachment=5665:ScreenShot00009.jpg]

[attachment=5664:ScreenShot00004.jpg]

[attachment=5666:ScreenShot00008.jpg]


----------



## Sandmannn (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich finde es übertrieben, wie hier War mit zu einfallslosen und gleichen Rüstungsteilen niedergemacht wird. 
Beweis: 

[attachment=5670:WAR_1.jpg]

[attachment=5671:WAR_2.jpg]


die "Kronen" der Zauberer sind allerdings alle gleich, jedoch wär der Zauberer ohne sie auch net der Zauberer


----------



## Derrty (30. Oktober 2008)

Sry wollte eig. ne PM schicken :O


----------



## Xenrus (30. Oktober 2008)

@ den TE

alles schlichtweg gelogen - und anstatt zu heulen solltest du lieber zurück zu deinem Itschi bitchi bling bling s4 was du dir eh nur geleesht hast, so wie 90% der WoW bevölkerung ihre Items ( das einzige was in WoW noch zählt ) mit nem afk bot bekommen 

Geh zu WoW und geb ruhe


----------



## Sangeet (31. Oktober 2008)

die items sehen wirklich leider alle gleich aus, jeder rennt mit dem selben kram rum, das ist wirklich bisschen fade vom style her könnte da schon noch einiges kommen damits hübscher wird.


----------



## Gesaa (31. Oktober 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Von lvl 5 bis lvl 20 (höher bin ich noch nicht) - sehen alle Items gleich aus. Egal welche Stats sie haben, grün blau oder purpur sind - das Modell ist immer exakt gleich. Erbärmlich, und sogar noch schäbiger als die faulen Hunde von Funcom und ihrem AoC.
> 
> Die hatten und versprochen, die Chars würden alle verschieden aussehen, aber das einzige, was sich unterscheidet, ist die Farbe.
> 
> ...




Ganz ehrlich, in welchem Spiel sind bei den unwichtigen Level die Charaktere auch nur annähernd verschieden?
Bei WoW siehst du auch nciht gerade selten 2 gleiche Krieger auf 70 rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sandmannn (31. Oktober 2008)

Sangeet schrieb:


> die items sehen wirklich leider alle gleich aus, jeder rennt mit dem selben kram rum, das ist wirklich bisschen fade vom style her könnte da schon noch einiges kommen damits hübscher wird.



das wird schon noch, da bin ich mir sicher, die arbeiten ja grad an neuen Rüstungssets für 40, stand glaub ich im Newsletter


----------



## zadros (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Rüstungssets gibts schon allerdings muss man dafür einiges tuen ( Rufrang bis zu RR80 und 5 Königsmorde beim höchsten set )


----------



## [DM]Zottel (31. Oktober 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Boah ja - voll fies! Wenn ich mich schon mit Epixxen behaenge will ich auch blinken wie 'ne Bordelltuer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss die enttäuschen. Die Bordelltür im Allgemeinen ist eher schlicht gehalten, so wie die Rüstungsskins in WAR, und das ist gut so.

Ich hab keinen Bock drauf das mir jemand in ner blinkenden Rüstung mit leuchtenden Schwertern die FPS meines Rechners in den Boden treibt und bei mir Augenkrebs verursacht.


----------



## Arunnir (31. Oktober 2008)

An den TE:

Ändere bitte mal deine Signatur, ist ja grausam wie du hier das Forum in die Breite drückst...



Arunnir


----------



## schmand (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es an den Lizenzen von Games-Workshop liegt. Sie können den Erzmagiern keine Blumen auf den Schultern wachsen lassen...
Ich denke deswegen gibt es Trophäen. Farbe + Trophäen machen schon viel aus am Aussehen. Außerdem gibt es später doch einige "unterschiede" an den Rüstungen.


----------



## Malchenstein (3. November 2008)

Hallöchen,
hier ein wenig Senf von mir. (vorsichtig es handelt sich hier um eine persönliche Meinung)
Ich habe seit der ersten Beta WoW gespielt und bin nun erfolgreich gewechselt auf War (ich bereuhe nichts).
Bei Warcraft ist es natürlich so das eine gewisse Rüstungsviehlfalt vom Anfang an besteht (LvL 1 aufwärts) ABER !!!
Findet ihr nicht auch das die Rüsis einfach nich gut aussehen ? Ein Pala rennt am Anfang nur mit ner groben Kette rum, ein Schurke meuchelt sich in braunen Lederfetzen durch die Nacht. Da sehe ich einen klaren Vorteil bei War, mein Sigmarpriester ist kaum Lvl 5 und hat schon ne schnieke Brustplatte an, die Khaines Jüngeren hat nen heißen Harnisch mit Stacheln und ist erst Lvl 7 und was ist das ?! Schultern ! Das gäbs bei Warcraft nicht... da freut man sich erst ab lvl 15 auf die Lederbrocken zwischen dennen man seinen Hals reinschiebt.
Mag sein, das das sie bei War einige Items vom äusseren ähneln...aber das taten sie in der Anfangszeit von WoW auch.

Achja noch en großer Vorteil an War ist, das es einfach geil aussieht, also Stiefel,Handschuhe,Schulter,Harnisch etc.
Stylemässig hats War einfach raus.

In diesen Sinne 
Malchenstein


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

und wie wahrs. bereits erwähnt sehen die items in WAR realistisch aus
in wow mussten sie das nicht da durfte es überall glänzen und funkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

